# Odio i cellulari



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Quanto odio 'sti cazzi di cellulari ... 

tutti/e credono di essere capaci di gestire una relazione "segreta" ... poi usano il cellulare per comunicare con l'amante ... tanto poi basta cancellare i messaggi e la cronologia delle chiamate ... magari anche le fotine e i filmatini che si fanno e poi si scambiano via MMS ... poi magari sei sposata con uno di quelli che con la "gestione" delle informazioni e dei dati ci campano ...

Vi assicuro che c'è una bella differenza fra lo scoprire un tradimento e leggerne e vederne i "dettagli".

Se volete tentare di farla franca ... state lontani delle tecnologie ... a dai telefoni "trendy" (come quelli che cominciano con la "i"  che fanno tanto figo/a) ... non potete neanche immaginare quanto sia facile ...


----------



## lunaiena (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quanto odio 'sti cazzi di cellulari ...
> 
> tutti/e credono di essere capaci di gestire una relazione "segreta" ... poi usano il cellulare per comunicare con l'amante ... tanto poi basta cancellare i messaggi e la cronologia delle chiamate ... magari anche le fotine e i filmatini che si fanno e poi si scambiano via MMS ... poi magari sei sposata con uno di quelli che con la "gestione" delle informazioni e dei dati ci campano ...
> 
> ...


Ma ....ma .....
Perchè tu sei così masochista da voler vedere i dettagli?


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2012)

*Vabbè*

Sei consapevole di commettere un reato vero?Cmq descrivici sti dettagli dai!!!


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

I traditori che usano il cellulare con l'amante mi sembrano quelli sveglioni indagati che credono di non essere intercettati.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei consapevole di commettere un reato vero?Cmq descrivici sti dettagli dai!!!


Io ?? io non ho mica fatto niente ... leggi bene !!

I dettagli ?? quali dettagli ??


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> I traditori che usano il cellulare con l'amante mi sembrano quelli sveglioni indagati che credono di non essere intercettati.


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma ....ma .....
> Perchè tu sei così masochista da voler vedere i dettagli?


non sempre ci si aspetta di trovare quello che poi si trova ...


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Dicono tutti così........!Vabbè allora sti dettagli?Meglio o peggio di ciò che credevi?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

A me invece piacerebbe sapere come si fa ma tanto anche tu come tutti quelli che prima di te hanno detto questa cosa manterrai il segreto


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me invece piacerebbe sapere come si fa ma tanto anche tu come tutti quelli che prima di te hanno detto questa cosa manterrai il segreto


perchè siccome è illegale non lo possono dire


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dicono tutti così........!Vabbè allora sti dettagli?Meglio o peggio di ciò che credevi?


 ... ammesso e non concesso che io avessi mai "trovato" qualcosa ... credo che sarebbe stato molto, ma molto, ma molto peggio di quanto avrei mai potuto immaginare


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè siccome è illegale non lo possono dire


Sarà....


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarà....


Guarda che non è poi così difficile ...  per un professionista è addirittura banale ... diciamo che basta "documentarsi" un po'.
Se poi accetti un consiglio ... non lo fare ... mai ... soprattutto perché è umiliante ... per te che lo fai.


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Guarda che non è poi così difficile ...  per un professionista è addirittura banale ... diciamo che basta "documentarsi" un po'.
> Se poi accetti un consiglio ... non lo fare ... mai ... soprattutto perché è umiliante ... per te che lo fai.


Io non l' avevo percepito umiliante. 
Ma piuttosto...illuminante...


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non l' avevo percepito umiliante.
> Ma piuttosto...illuminante...


I dettagli possono essere tanto illuminanti quanto umilianti ... solo che dopo l'illuminazione quello che ti resta addosso è solo l'umiliazione.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> I dettagli possono essere tanto illuminanti quanto umilianti ... solo che dopo l'illuminazione quello che ti resta addosso è solo l'umiliazione.


dipende dai punti di vista...io non mi sentirei umiliata...chi dovrebbe sentirsi umiliato è l'altro!


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2012)

*Kikko*

Tu puoi dire ciò che ti pare....quello che dici non è detto sia reale capisci?Sei un nik punto!!Umiliante?Dal momento che ti tradisce qualsiasi cosa non renderebbe più o meno umiliante il tradimento o no?


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dipende dai punti di vista...io non mi sentirei umiliata...chi dovrebbe sentirsi umiliato è l'altro!


quella dell'altro/a è vergogna ... l'umiliazione che provi tu è un'altra cosa ... è come se ti stesse dicendo in faccia che per lui/lei non conti niente.


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quanto odio 'sti cazzi di cellulari ...
> 
> tutti/e credono di essere capaci di gestire una relazione "segreta" ... poi usano il cellulare per comunicare con l'amante ... tanto poi basta cancellare i messaggi e la cronologia delle chiamate ... magari anche le fotine e i filmatini che si fanno e poi si scambiano via MMS ... poi magari sei sposata con uno di quelli che con la "gestione" delle informazioni e dei dati ci campano ...
> 
> ...


Scusami se approfitto, visto che sei un esperto, mica mi potresti NON dire come si trasforma proprio uno di quei cell che iniziano con la I in un  localizzatore di posizione (GPS, forse?). Anche in privato.

CILIEGINA


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Guarda che non è poi così difficile ... per un professionista è addirittura banale ... diciamo che basta "documentarsi" un po'.
> Se poi accetti un consiglio ... non lo fare ... mai ... soprattutto perché è umiliante ... per te che lo fai.


Non mi aveva neanche sfiorato l'idea. Era solo curiosità......


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusami se approfitto, visto che sei un esperto, mica mi potresti NON dire come si trasforma proprio uno di quei cell che iniziano con la I in un localizzatore di posizione (GPS, forse?). Anche in privato.
> 
> CILIEGINA


Basta attivare la localizzazione ....Questo non è illegale


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> quella dell'altro/a è vergogna ... l'umiliazione che provi tu è un'altra cosa ... è come se ti stesse dicendo in faccia che per lui/lei non conti niente.


si ma non capisco la differenza tra il "vedere" e "sapere" solamente! ti dice la stessa cosa! non credo che sia più umilainte leggere gli sms o vedere gli mms piuttosto che sapere semplicemente di essere stato tradito....


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Io mi sentivo un ladro quando sbirciavo nel cell di mia moglie.
Mi faceva un male bestia, ma lo facevo lo stesso.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io mi sentivo un ladro quando sbirciavo nel cell di mia moglie.
> Mi faceva un male bestia, *ma lo facevo lo stesso*.


ti perdoniamo:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2012)

*Ma*

Ma...anche se illegale io credo che dopo aver messo la propria vita in mano ad un troione....un uomo abbia tutti i diritti di sapere la verità,di scegliere la verità,di sapere quante è troia la donna con cui si è condiviso tutto!!


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> I dettagli possono essere tanto illuminanti quanto umilianti ... solo che dopo l'illuminazione quello che ti resta addosso è solo l'umiliazione.


Ho provato un sacco di emozioni quando ho scoperto il tradimento di Mattia ( e lui si era innamorato dell'altra) ma ti giuro. Non mi sono mai, nemmeno per istante, sentita umiliata.
Ferita. Incazzata. Scioccata....un mondo.
Ma non umiliata.
Sarò strana....


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusami se approfitto, visto che sei un esperto, mica mi potresti NON dire come si trasforma proprio uno di quei cell che iniziano con la I in un  localizzatore di posizione (GPS, forse?). Anche in privato.
> 
> CILIEGINA


Giusto per fare chiarezza ... io ho solo affermato che "odio 'sti cazzi di cellulari" ... non ho detto di essere capace di fare quello che mi chiedi  ... però leggendo qua e la su questo forum ho visto qualcosa che potrebbe fare al caso tuo ...


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io mi sentivo un ladro quando sbirciavo nel cell di mia moglie.
> Mi faceva un male bestia, ma lo facevo lo stesso.


Anche io mi sentivo non proprio a posto...non l'ho fatto spesso, ma solo quando dovevo capire se ero pazza io o furbastro lui (dopo averli beccati)


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma non capisco la differenza tra il "vedere" e "sapere" solamente! ti dice la stessa cosa! non credo che sia più umilainte leggere gli sms o vedere gli mms piuttosto che sapere semplicemente di essere stato tradito....


la differenza sta nel fatto che senza il "vedere" non ci sarebbe stato il "sapere" ... ovvero "sapere" è stata una conseguenza del "vedere".


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Si ma cosa hai saputo di così sconvolgente?????


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti perdoniamo:mrgreen:


Mi prostro riconoscente :umile:


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> la differenza sta nel fatto che senza il "vedere" non ci sarebbe stato il "sapere" ... ovvero "sapere" è stata una conseguenza del "vedere".



è ma sei andato a "vedere" è perchè i segnali c'erano quindi hai cercato la conferma (per lo meno per me è stato cosi)


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è ma sei andato a "vedere" è perchè i segnali c'erano quindi hai cercato la conferma (per lo meno per me è stato cosi)


I segnali no, c'era il precedente ... poi galeotto fu l'MMS "compromettente" arrivato nel momento sbagliato ...


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> I segnali no, c'era il precedenti ... poi galeotto fu l'MMS "compromettente" arrivato nel momento sbagliato ...


si me la ricordo più o meno la tua storia...


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma cosa hai saputo di così sconvolgente?????


Scoprire che Lei mi stava tradendo di nuovo per me è stato sconvolgente ...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Marzo 2012)

mahhh

onestamente faccio parte del partito dei "basta saperli usare" nel senso che sopratutto con gli AIFON ci sono milioni di possibilità per mantenere la privacy

mms??? preistoria
sms??? paleolitico

e comunque se uno vuole la propria privacy c'è un concetto basilare:
MAI LASCIARE IL CELL INCUSTODITO

io nel telefono ho centinaia di foto private anche di amici miei e dei loro caxxi...non vedo perchè mia moglie o chi per lei debba poter venire a conoscienza di cose che nemmeno la riguardano...oltre ad altre cose che potrebbero interessarla 

comunque, passwords a tempesta e telefono sempre con se!!!


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho provato un sacco di emozioni quando ho scoperto il tradimento di Mattia ( e lui si era innamorato dell'altra) ma ti giuro. Non mi sono mai, nemmeno per istante, sentita umiliata.
> Ferita. Incazzata. Scioccata....un mondo.
> Ma non umiliata.
> Sarò strana....


Tebe ... probabilmente lo strano sono io.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mahhh
> 
> onestamente faccio parte del partito dei "basta saperli usare" nel senso che sopratutto con gli AIFON ci sono milioni di possibilità per mantenere la privacy


*sempre per sentito dire ovviamente.*

ma ne basta una per violarla ...



The Cheater ha detto:


> mms??? preistoria
> sms??? paleolitico


Vallo a spiegare ai milioni di persone che li usano ..



The Cheater ha detto:


> e comunque se uno vuole la propria privacy c'è un concetto basilare:
> MAI LASCIARE IL CELL INCUSTODITO


scusa ma questa è una emerita ... cazzata ...



The Cheater ha detto:


> io nel telefono ho centinaia di foto private anche di amici miei e dei loro caxxi...non vedo perchè mia moglie o chi per lei debba poter venire a conoscienza di cose che nemmeno la riguardano...oltre ad altre cose che potrebbero interessarla


questo è un'altro discorso ... io non ho niente da nascondere ma nel mio cell ci sono solo le foto di mie figlie, qualche centinaio di mp3 e gli sms che mi mandano mia moglie, mie figlie e vodafone



The Cheater ha detto:


> comunque, passwords a tempesta e telefono sempre con se!!!


Se credi che possano aiutare ...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

Mi fate venire una angoscia...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> *sempre per sentito dire ovviamente.*
> 
> ma ne basta una per violarla ...
> 
> ...


tutto è violabile, se hai per moglie/marito un genio dell'informatica...ma per gente normale è inviolabile:
password telefono, password cartelle, password app ecc...

poi se è "una cazzata" lasciare il telefono incustodito...cioè, quà mi parlano di REATO se una moglie controlla il cell e tu mi dici che non si può stare attenti a non lasciarlo incustodito???


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi fate venire una angoscia...


Hai ragione ... l'ideale è non avere niente da nascondere.

i miei cell non hanno PIN, i miei PC di casa non hanno password ... per i forum uso sempre lo stesso nik e la stessa password che mia moglie credo conosca da tempo ...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quanto odio 'sti cazzi di cellulari ...
> 
> tutti/e credono di essere capaci di gestire una relazione "segreta" ... poi usano il cellulare per comunicare con l'amante ... tanto poi basta cancellare i messaggi e la cronologia delle chiamate ... magari anche le fotine e i filmatini che si fanno e poi si scambiano via MMS ... poi magari sei sposata con uno di quelli che con la "gestione" delle informazioni e dei dati ci campano ...
> 
> ...



ciao Kikko..non portare male..io di cell ne ho 3,due mia moglie sa che esistono,1 e'quello ufficiale,il secondo semi,vive in ufficio,lei sa'che lo uso per un'altra cosa che dirigo,il terzo e'un vecchio Nokia di 15anni fa',anche questo sa che esiste...ma non che dentro c'euna sim segreta...anche questo vive in ufficio..il numero lo sanno in 3.
a casa ho eliminato FB..per un pelo non mi becca...e anche chat,email,tutto,ascolto musica e leggo giornali on line...dici che sn sicuro??ahahahahh


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2012)

*Lothar*

Di sicuro non c'è nulla....il mondo è piccolo amico mio...puoi ridurre i margini di rischio.....ma non annullarli....ne ho viste sai.....situazioni incredibili.....ma tu sei uno che ama il rischio.....!!


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tutto è violabile, se hai per moglie/marito un genio dell'informatica...ma per gente normale è inviolabile:
> password telefono, password cartelle, password app ecc...


guarda che io sto facendo solo "accademia" ... e per "sentito dire" tra l'altro 



The Cheater ha detto:


> poi se è "una cazzata" lasciare il telefono incustodito...cioè, quà mi parlano di REATO se una moglie controlla il cell e tu mi dici che non si può stare attenti a non lasciarlo incustodito???


quello che volevo dire è non sempre serve avere il cell in mano ... magari basta solo averlo avuto una sola volta ... e a volte neanche quella ...

Da questo momento vorrei evitare i commenti "tecnici", grazie.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Kikko..non portare male..io di cell ne ho 3,due mia moglie sa che esistono,1 e'quello ufficiale,il secondo semi,vive in ufficio,lei sa'che lo uso per un'altra cosa che dirigo,il terzo e'un vecchio Nokia di 15anni fa',anche questo sa che esiste...ma non che dentro c'euna sim segreta...anche questo vive in ufficio..il numero lo sanno in 3.
> a casa ho eliminato FB..per un pelo non mi becca...e anche chat,email,tutto,ascolto musica e leggo giornali on line...dici che sn sicuro??ahahahahh


Diciamo che con il nokia di 15 anni fa sei sulla buona strada (chi ha orecchie per intendere...), ma quanti sono "organizzati come te ??


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di sicuro non c'è nulla....il mondo è piccolo amico mio...puoi ridurre i margini di rischio.....ma non annullarli....ne ho viste sai.....situazioni incredibili.....ma tu sei uno che ama il rischio.....!!


Oscuro..non voglio rigirare la lama nella ferita...scusate l'intromissione...dici che sono come il tuo caro Mazzarri??peccato....scriteriato...gettata via la partita.....


lo so che esistono tecnologie,ma si applicano,dimmi se sbaglio solo ai famigerati smartphone o ipod..i miei cell sono tutti vecchi...la mia amica si che rischia chiama in anonimo e'vero..ma le ho detto mille volte attenta..se ti scordi  di cancellare la chiamata??


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Diciamo che con il nokia di 15 anni fa sei sulla buona strada (chi ha orecchie per intendere...), ma quanti sono "organizzati come te ??


  vuoi che non lo sappia??mica avrei 54anni se no ..ahahahha..infatti mi regalano ipod..ma rimarra'muto in un cassetto..avere quello dietro..equivale a tom ponzi in auto che ti fotografa mentre..


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...
> lo so che esistono tecnologie,ma si applicano,dimmi se sbaglio solo ai famigerati smartphone o ipod..i miei cell sono tutti vecchi...la mia amica si che rischia chiama in anonimo e'vero..ma le ho detto mille volte attenta..se ti scordi  di cancellare la chiamata??


Vabbè ho capito ... 'sto thread va così ... si rimane sul tecnico.

diciamo che sulle "vecchie tecnologie" non sbagli del tutto, potrebbe essere solo un po' più complicato, quindi non ti fidare ciecamente  ... quelle nuove sono terrificanti ... e cancellare le chiamate serve a poco ...


----------



## ferita (15 Marzo 2012)

I telefono IPhone tengono in memoria anche quello che cancellate.
Ne so qualcosa io che vado sempre a sbirciare...ho trovato messaggi vecchissimi che aveva cancellato ma erano ancora in memoria


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Vabbè ho capito ... 'sto thread va così ... si rimane sul tecnico.
> 
> diciamo che sulle "vecchie tecnologie" non sbagli del tutto, potrebbe essere solo un po' più complicato, quindi non ti fidare ciecamente ... quelle nuove sono terrificanti ... e cancellare le chiamate serve a poco ...


scusami Kikko perdono...il tuo post diceva altro..e concordo,proprio ora in autostrada l'auto davanti a me procedeva piano 110-120...in cordia di sorpasso..si sposta e ovviamente la ragaza al volante e'persa nel cell..non si accorge di me..,e i cafoni che in banca o posta ti fanno ascoltare i cavoli loro per forza...io lo spengo sempre..


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> I telefono IPhone tengono in memoria anche quello che cancellate.
> Ne so qualcosa io che vado sempre a sbirciare...ho trovato messaggi vecchissimi che aveva cancellato ma erano ancora in memoria


e segnalano sempre la tua posizione


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

io non ho nulla da nascondere a nessuno, però mi viene angoscia lo stesso... d'ora in poi solo segnali di fumo... diamine.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> io non ho nulla da nascondere a nessuno, però mi viene angoscia lo stesso... d'ora in poi solo segnali di fumo... diamine.



invece si..frequenti un tipaccio losco e invornito..il piu'patacca di tutti..il gran visir del Brenta..alias Contastro


----------



## ferita (15 Marzo 2012)

Io vorrei non controllare più ma credo di avere un distrurbo ossessivo complusivo  mi alzo di notte e controllo, nell'ordine:
- cellulare
- portafoglio
- tasche
- borsa dell'ufficio


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece si..frequenti un tipaccio losco e invornito..il piu'patacca di tutti..il gran visir del Brenta..alias Contastro



 Appunto, ormai sono arrivata al fondo, non ho più nulla da temere o nascondere :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2012)

*Lothar*

Guarda mi spiace ma c'è un maotevam passare il turno e poi?ci avrebbero fatto fuori con la grossa possibilità di perdere energie fisiche e mentali per il terzo posto.....!Meglio fuori adesso e puntare tutto per il terzo posto.....!é stata una bell esperienza....e abbiam capito che qualche elemento deve cambiar aria....vedi Dossena,aronica,zuniga.......!Senti mi piace sempre più ramirez altro che vargas........!!!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io vorrei non controllare più ma credo di avere un distrurbo ossessivo complusivo  mi alzo di notte e controllo, nell'ordine:
> - cellulare
> - portafoglio
> - tasche
> - borsa dell'ufficio


quelle tue...SPERO...

o controlli quelle di tuo marito??? ogni notte???

dimmi che non è la seconda...TI PREGO...


----------



## ferita (15 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> quelle tue...SPERO...
> 
> o controlli quelle di tuo marito??? ogni notte???
> 
> dimmi che non è la seconda...TI PREGO...


E' la seconda....ogni notte, ogni santissima notte


----------



## The Cheater (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' la seconda....ogni notte, ogni santissima notte


guarda...con profondo dispiacere e anche sperando tu capisca:

QUESTA E' UNA MALATTIA SERIA E TI DEVI FARE CURARE


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda mi spiace ma c'è un maotevam passare il turno e poi?ci avrebbero fatto fuori con la grossa possibilità di perdere energie fisiche e mentali per il terzo posto.....!Meglio fuori adesso e puntare tutto per il terzo posto.....!é stata una bell esperienza....e abbiam capito che qualche elemento deve cambiar aria....vedi Dossena,aronica,zuniga.......!Senti mi piace sempre più ramirez altro che vargas........!!!



ahahaha con il cavolo che vbe lo diamo..pero'il pacco stavolta l'ha fatto un bolognese ad un napoletano..cioe'Britos....ahahahahahh...si Aronica vergognoso...ieri sera male anche Lavezzi..grandi come sempre i Napoletani..che spettacolo..grandissimo dispiacere,,perche'per una era ero napoletano anch'io


----------



## Niko74 (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' la seconda....ogni notte, ogni santissima notte



Azz...ogni notte??? 
Ti posso capire perché anch'io ho fatto queste cose ma ogni notte mi sa che forse solo i primi 2 mesi lo facevo.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> guarda che io sto facendo solo "accademia" ... e per "sentito dire" tra l'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confermo


----------



## ferita (15 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Azz...ogni notte???
> Ti posso capire perché anch'io ho fatto queste cose ma ogni notte mi sa che forse solo i primi 2 mesi lo facevo.


Io lo sto facendo da più di un anno, per questo credo di avere un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo...uno psichiatra mi aiuterebbe con dei farmaci, ma non mi sembra giusto dovremi impasticcare


----------



## Niko74 (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io lo sto facendo da più di un anno, per questo credo di avere un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo...uno psichiatra mi aiuterebbe con dei farmaci, ma non mi sembra giusto dovremi impasticcare


Mah...non ti so dire se hai un distubo ossessivo compulsivo, io certamente ho provato quello che provi tu e facevo le stesse cose. Probabilmente all'inizio una sorta di ossessione c'era. Ora dopo un anno lo faccio molto molto di meno.....diciamo che do una sbirciatina ogni tanto


----------



## The Cheater (15 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io lo sto facendo da più di un anno, per questo credo di avere un disturbo ossessivo compulsivo...uno psichiatra mi aiuterebbe con dei farmaci, ma non mi sembra giusto dovremi impasticcare


impasticcare no...RICOVERARE SI

non puoi ogni notte controllare tutto...è disumano...

devi smetterla subito...fossi in tuo marito e venissi a scoprire questa cosa chiamerei un manicomio e ti farei venire a prendere di notte nel sonno

non ti dico queste cose per offenderti, ma solo per provare a farti capire quanto tutto ciò sia folle

hai un problema serio e se non lo prendi in tempo andrà solo a peggiorare...vuoi peggiorare? vuoi stare male???
spero di no...quindi piantala e apri gli occhi...c'è IL MONDO fuori dalle tue assurde 4 mura di follia...

CURATI


----------



## ferita (15 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> impasticcare no...RICOVERARE SI
> 
> non puoi ogni notte controllare tutto...è disumano...
> 
> ...


C'è il mondo, lo so. Infatti sto cercando di uscire e di distrarmi.
Dovrei curarmi, so anche questo.


----------



## kikko64 (15 Marzo 2012)

*Ricomincio dall'inizio ...*

Quanto odio 'sti cazzo di cellulari ... 
hanno probabilmente contribuito grandemente a modificare le dinamiche del tradimento ...forse una volta il tradimento era fatto di momenti rubati ... telefonate dalle cabine ... incontri fugaci in luoghi improbabili per scambiarsi un bacio ... il tradimento era fatto di "incontri" (più o meno lunghi) e di "attese" (più o meno lunghe)... e in queste attese magari un po' di tempo si riusciva a dedicarlo anche al proprio/a marito/moglie ... magari anche solo per evitare che diventasse sospettoso.

Adesso ci sono i cellulari ... gli amanti sono in contatto continuo ... quasi h24 ... 

Se avessi avuto la possibilità di leggere e vedere il contenuto del cell di mia Moglie avrei trovato centinaia di SMS con scambi di "effusioni pesanti" inviati e ricevuti a tutte le ore del giorno e dalla notte ... anche mentre era seduta sul divano accanto a me che leggevo il giornale ... o a letto mentre aspettava che finissi di fare la doccia per raggiungerla ... decine di telefonate al giorno ... MMS con foto "intime" scattate durante la giornata ... giusto per ricordare all'altro/a le proprie "fattezze" ... per parafrasare il titolo di una canzone di Lucio Battisti "Neanche un minuto di non tradimento".

E in tutto questo il compagno/a, il marito/la moglie dov'è ?? 
che abbia colpe (e più o meno ne ha sempre) o no, scompare dalla scena, diventa un personaggio insignificante nel film della vita dell'altro/a che è impegnato/a a non perdere il "contatto" con l'amante ... gli/le si dedica il minor tempo possibile ... sempre in attesa di ricevere "notizie" dall'altro.

Se tre anni fa avessi scoperto tutto questo ... sarei rimasto sconvolto ... 

Quanto odio 'sti cazzo di cellulari.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quanto odio 'sti cazzo di cellulari ...
> hanno probabilmente contribuito grandemente a modificare le dinamiche del tradimento ...forse una volta il tradimento era fatto di momenti rubati ... telefonate dalle cabine ... incontri fugaci in luoghi improbabili per scambiarsi un bacio ... il tradimento era fatto di "incontri" (più o meno lunghi) e di "attese" (più o meno lunghe)... e in queste attese magari un po' di tempo si riusciva a dedicarlo anche al proprio/a marito/moglie ... magari anche solo per evitare che diventasse sospettoso.
> 
> Adesso ci sono i cellulari ... gli amanti sono in contatto continuo ... quasi h24 ...
> ...


Ma comunque sbagli ad avercela con i cellulari...
Loro non ne hanno colpa porelli!

Piuttosto ragioniamo su una cosa che attanaglia gli umani da sempre: 

Lui il totem
Lui il mostro sacro
Lui il SESSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

No?

Da sempre abbiamo due tendenze...
Una dionisiaca...e il sesso libero e felice erompe nelle nostre vite...

Un'altra castigatrice...
Il sesso gran pericolo...
Scardina le relazioni
Squarta le famiglie
Rincoglionisce uomini e donne

Ed ecco che nascono nel medioevo le cinture di castità...
Ed ecco che l'adulterio femminile viene stigmatizzato, condannato...

Ma poi?

Ma santa pace...

Basterebbe sempre tra uomo e donna quella sanissima ironia...quell'atteggiamento da dire...ah mariuola chissà che cosa combina una volta che avrà il suo bel cellulare in mano...

Ma non vedete che tutto è stato fatto per l'interazione uomo - donna a qualsiasi livello? Eh?
Che ruolo ha la donna nelle culture dove il sesso è demonizzato e castigato?

Mah...

Comunque se io fossi una donna e scoprissi che mio marito lurka nel mio cellulare di nascosto...lo faccio morir matto eh? Mi faccio mandare sms compromettenti perfin da suor Germana...eh?

Così impara a ficcanasare...

Ma fregarsene mai?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quanto odio 'sti cazzo di cellulari ...
> hanno probabilmente contribuito grandemente a modificare le dinamiche del tradimento ...forse una volta il tradimento era fatto di momenti rubati ... telefonate dalle cabine ... incontri fugaci in luoghi improbabili per scambiarsi un bacio ... il tradimento era fatto di "incontri" (più o meno lunghi) e di "attese" (più o meno lunghe)... e in queste attese magari un po' di tempo si riusciva a dedicarlo anche al proprio/a marito/moglie ... magari anche solo per evitare che diventasse sospettoso.
> 
> Adesso ci sono i cellulari ... gli amanti sono in contatto continuo ... quasi h24 ...
> ...


Che pugno nello stomaco questo tuo intervento


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma comunque sbagli ad avercela con i cellulari...
> Loro non ne hanno colpa porelli!
> 
> Piuttosto ragioniamo su una cosa che attanaglia gli umani da sempre:
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma comunque sbagli ad avercela con i cellulari...
> Loro non ne hanno colpa porelli!
> 
> Piuttosto ragioniamo su una cosa che attanaglia gli umani da sempre:
> ...


Se ami non puoi fregartene (imho)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se ami non puoi fregartene (imho)


Cioè dato che mia moglie se ne frega delle patonze che ci sono nel mio cellulare...
Non mi ama?

Per me amare è farle la ricarica prima che lei me lo chieda!

AH vero se io amassi mia moglie non mi permetterei mai di tenere nel mio cellulare la fotina delle pelosette altrui, perchè appunto non sarebbe corretto nei suoi confronti, ma nel mio cellulare...ho nominato la cartella delle pelosette con..Moglie se mi ami non guardi dentro qui!


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io vorrei non controllare più ma credo di avere un distrurbo ossessivo complusivo  mi alzo di notte e controllo, nell'ordine:
> - cellulare
> - portafoglio
> - tasche
> - borsa dell'ufficio


Ferita ti prego no! non ha senso!!!!!!!!!! basta è ora di guardare avanti! non puoi continuare cosi!


----------



## Zeeva (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Io vorrei non controllare più ma credo di avere un distrurbo ossessivo complusivo  mi alzo di notte e controllo, nell'ordine:
> - cellulare
> - portafoglio
> - tasche
> - borsa dell'ufficio





Simy ha detto:


> Ferita ti prego no! non ha senso!!!!!!!!!! basta è ora di guardare avanti! non puoi continuare cosi!


Ti capisco perfettamente, Ferita:
anch'io ADESSO sono diventata un Tom Ponzi affetto da disturbo ossessivo-compulsivo!

E, sinceramente, ADESSO me ne frego di ciò che può essere esecrabile (legalmente e/o moralmente)! 
Specialmente dopo aver scoperto che il fedifrago (fedifrago ma con morbosa quanto immotivata gelosia) aveva pensato bene di mettere A ME un localizzatore GPS sull'auto, (ovviamente a mia insaputa) con tanto di contratto che gli permetteva di seguire su PC i miei spostamenti  (ed ho pure il dubbio che avesse fatto qualcosa anche a livello di cell). 

Simy, hai ragione anche tu: non si può continuare così!!
Dici di guardare avanti...per quanto mi riguarda é quello che sto cercando di fare, ma puoi immaginare quanto sia difficile fidarsi nuovamente!! Ora come ora, non mi fido. Al di là delle sue rassicurazioni. In fin dei conti sono solo parole...e lui ne ha sapute dire tante, così convincenti, guardandomi negli occhi...mentendo, sapendo di mentire, sapendo che mi avrebbe mentito ancora.
So che le risposte le devo trovare dentro di me, non "giocando" a fare l'investigatore...ma è più forte di me, ADESSO.
Cosa succederà DOPO, non so.
Spero che l'inferno che sto vivendo qui, ora...possa essere riscattato in futuro...un po' come avveniva per gli anni di università ai fini pensionistici!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè dato che mia moglie se ne frega delle patonze che ci sono nel mio cellulare...
> Non mi ama?
> 
> Per me amare è farle la ricarica prima che lei me lo chieda!
> ...


Tu hai detto di fregarsene se una moglie scambia sms o mms con altri uomini.. Se ami secondo me é impossibile fregarsene


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Tanto avete fatto e avete detto che questa notte mi sono dimenticata di controllare!!!! 
Ci ho provato questa mattina, ma poi ho pensato "sti cazzi" e ho riposato il cellulare sul tavolo...
Fioretto pasquale: mi impegno a non controlalre più


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai detto di fregarsene se una moglie scambia sms o mms con altri uomini.. Se ami secondo me é impossibile fregarsene



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma comunque sbagli ad avercela con i cellulari...
> Loro non ne hanno colpa porelli!


Malgrado tutto, sono l'unica cosa che riesco ad odiare ... 



contepinceton ha detto:


> ... Ma fregarsene mai?


Ma qualcuno crede veramente che sia possibile "fregarsene" ??


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Tanto avete fatto e avete detto che questa notte mi sono dimenticata di controllare!!!!
> Ci ho provato questa mattina, ma poi ho pensato "sti cazzi" e ho riposato il cellulare sul tavolo...
> Fioretto pasquale: mi impegno a non controlalre più


auahuahaaahah


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Ricordo il primo mese, altro che controllare il cellulare!! ho smontato la casa! 
E qualcosa l'ho trovata.
E....  tutto quello che ricordava qualcosa è stato buttato via, cosa ad esempio? vestiti, giubbotti, scarpe stivali, e chi più ne ha più ne metta. 
Ero malato? si lo ero.


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ricordo il primo mese, altro che controllare il cellulare!! ho smontato la casa!
> E qualcosa l'ho trovata.
> E....  tutto quello che ricordava qualcosa è stato buttato via, cosa ad esempio? vestiti, giubbotti, scarpe stivali, e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Ero malato? si lo ero.


Anche io ho smontato casa, ma in casa non ho trovato nulla.
Però dico: non mi basta quello che ho letto nelle mail e nei messaggi? Che voglio di più? Mica avranno le foto di loro due a letto, no?


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Anche io ho smontato casa, ma in casa non ho trovato nulla.
> Però dico: non mi basta quello che ho letto nelle mail e nei messaggi? Che voglio di più? Mica avranno le foto di loro due a letto, no?


per esperienza personale ... non ci metterei le mani sul fuoco ...


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Anche io ho smontato casa, ma in casa non ho trovato nulla.
> Però dico: non mi basta quello che ho letto nelle mail e nei messaggi? Che voglio di più? Mica avranno le foto di loro due a letto, no?



Anch'io ho passato mesi a controllare ossessivamente e a fare interrogatori. E se ripenso a me stessa in quel periodo mi rivedo tanto fragile, folle, disperata, tanto sola anche. Sola perchè all'improvviso il mio compagno non c'era più: era diventato qualcuno di cui non fidarsi.

Sono partita da quel senso di solitudine e, come tanti altri, ho cominciato a camminare. Forse è quello che dovresti fare anche tu per liberarti e guarire.


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> per esperienza personale ... non ci metterei le mani sul fuoco ...


Vabbè,...allora cerco ancora!


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Anche io ho smontato casa, ma in casa non ho trovato nulla.
> Però dico: non mi basta quello che ho letto nelle mail e nei messaggi? Che voglio di più? Mica avranno le foto di loro due a letto, no?


Ferita, inizialmente io volevo soltanto conoscere la verità, lei me lo ha raccontato, ma io chiaramente non essendo me stesso "inizialmente", ho cercato ovunque delle prove che mi confermassero la sua verità, ho fatto telefonate ( non posso dire dove ed il perchè) ho smontato casa e tutto quello che era in mio potere lo fatto. Ma solo ed esclusivamente per sapere la verità. Già dall'inizio in maniera conscia o inconscia, volevo essere certo di tutto, perchè un futuro assieme non poteva essere basato su menzogne o mezze verità, ma doveva partire dalla verità assoluta, e per quanto potesse fare male, a parere mio e per quello che sono dentro io, era per me fondamentale, che io sapessi e che lei si liberasse.


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ferita, inizialmente io volevo soltanto conoscere la verità, lei me lo ha raccontato, ma io chiaramente non essendo me stesso "inizialmente", ho cercato ovunque delle prove che mi confermassero la sua verità, ho fatto telefonate ( non posso dire dove ed il perchè) ho smontato casa e tutto quello che era in mio potere lo fatto. Ma solo ed esclusivamente per sapere la verità. Già dall'inizio in maniera conscia o inconscia, volevo essere certo di tutto, perchè un futuro assieme non poteva essere basato su menzogne o mezze verità, ma doveva partire dalla verità assoluta, e per quanto potesse fare male, a parere mio e per quello che sono dentro io, era per me fondamentale, che io sapessi e che lei si liberasse.


...e adesso che hai saputo tutto, come stai?


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io ho passato mesi a controllare ossessivamente e a fare interrogatori. E se ripenso a me stessa in quel periodo mi rivedo tanto fragile, folle, disperata, tanto sola anche. Sola perchè all'improvviso il mio compagno non c'era più: era diventato qualcuno di cui non fidarsi.
> 
> Sono partita da quel senso di solitudine e, come tanti altri, ho cominciato a camminare. Forse è quello che dovresti fare anche tu per liberarti e guarire.



eh..già...è quello che sto cercando di fare.

Certo così proprio non mi piaccio...mi faccio pena...
....E la solitudine è costante dentro me, anche se sto con altri mi sento sempre terribilmente sola.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...e adesso che hai saputo tutto, come stai?



Io benissimo! lei ancora male.


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Vabbè,...allora cerco ancora!


Sempre per esperienza personale (assai dolorosa) ... lascia perdere ...


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> eh..già...è quello che sto cercando di fare.
> 
> Certo così proprio non mi piaccio...mi faccio pena...
> ....E la solitudine è costante dentro me, anche se sto con altri mi sento sempre terribilmente sola.


Ti capisco, davvero. Ma questa solitudine che tu senti puó trasformarsi in una grande forza, se, come stai facendo, tenti di andare avanti sulle tue gambe e contando sulle tue forze.

Ci vorrá un po', ma come dice una mia amica...'devi crederci'  e vedrai che piano piano esci dal pantano! (ti ho fatto pure la rima  )


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io ho passato mesi a controllare ossessivamente e a fare interrogatori. E se ripenso a me stessa in quel periodo mi rivedo tanto fragile, folle, disperata, tanto sola anche. Sola perchè all'improvviso il mio compagno non c'era più: era diventato qualcuno di cui non fidarsi.
> 
> Sono partita da quel senso di solitudine e, come tanti altri, ho cominciato a camminare. Forse è quello che dovresti fare anche tu per liberarti e guarire.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Kikko*

Permetti ma il post è sbagliato!!!Quanto odio ste cazzo di persone!!!!Il problema non sono i cell,ma la disonestà delle persone!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Io le rivoltai la macchina come un calzino. Manco la Finanza in confine coi cani antidroga 
Ci ho trovato solo quello che già sapevo, ma quando ti parte l'embolo, come si dice, ti parte.


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io le rivoltai la macchina come un calzino. Manco la Finanza in confine coi cani antidroga
> Ci ho trovato solo quello che già sapevo, ma quando ti parte l'embolo, come si dice, ti parte.


Io le ho controllato il cellulare per tre mesi. Ho capito di stare meglio il giorno che ho smesso di farlo. Non perchè avevo smesso di fidarmi, ma perchè non mi interessava più. Tanto se uno vuole mettertela in quel posto, lo fa pure se controlli.


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io le rivoltai la macchina come un calzino. Manco la Finanza in confine coi cani antidroga
> Ci ho trovato solo quello che già sapevo, ma quando ti parte l'embolo, come si dice, ti parte.


Io gli ho smontato il pc... il cellulare non ho fatto in tempo perchè gliel'avevo scaraventato contro il muro. Ma intanto ho saputo che ne aveva un altro nascosto in ufficio.

Ma la cosa più snervante per me era questa voglia continua di sapere, di conoscere dettagli, di ricostruire nella mia mente gli ultimi anni della nostra vita insieme alla luce di quello che avevo scoperto. E' stato un periodo malato quello. E ancora oggi se ci ripenso provo una gran pena, non solo per me, ma anche per mio marito.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

OT. OT.OT scusa kikko, ma io la devo scrivere.

Quando questo thread arriverà al capolinea, se qualcuno vuole disfarsi del cellulare, che sia vecchio che sia moderno.... basta solo che funzioni  mi venga in pvt che gli do gli estremi per spedirmeli :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io gli ho smontato il pc... il cellulare non ho fatto in tempo perchè gliel'avevo scaraventato contro il muro. Ma intanto ho saputo che ne aveva un altro nascosto in ufficio.
> 
> Ma la cosa più snervante per me era questa voglia continua di sapere, di conoscere dettagli, di ricostruire nella mia mente gli ultimi anni della nostra vita insieme alla luce di quello che avevo scoperto. E' stato un periodo malato quello. E ancora oggi se ci ripenso provo una gran pena, non solo per me, ma anche per mio marito.



ciao Sole..come hai fatto a sapere che l'aveva in ufficio??e dove lo teneva?scusa se lo chiedo ma penso tu comprenda il perche'....


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Io*

Cmq io all'epoca tradìì la persona che stavo per sposare,o meglio che non volevo sposare,nonostante tutto dopo esserci lasciati lei negava una nuova frequentazione....era passato un mese,mi appostai su un albero,quindi inseguimento con la macchina di un mio amico,e incontro faccia a faccia con il suo nuovo accompagnatore....che alla mia vista pensò bene di scappare per tutto il pincio.......:rotfl:


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io gli ho smontato il pc... il cellulare non ho fatto in tempo perchè gliel'avevo scaraventato contro il muro. Ma intanto ho saputo che ne aveva un altro nascosto in ufficio.
> 
> Ma la cosa più snervante per me era questa voglia continua di sapere, di conoscere dettagli, di ricostruire nella mia mente gli ultimi anni della nostra vita insieme alla luce di quello che avevo scoperto. E' stato un periodo malato quello. E ancora oggi se ci ripenso provo una gran pena, non solo per me, ma anche per mio marito.



Anche io lo definisco "un periodo malato".
Quando finalemente sarò più serena penserò a questi mesi della mia vita come un incubo, come un inferno. Tutto tempo buttato e regalato a lui e alla sua ex amante...
Non è bastato il tempo che mio marito mi ha preso per il culo (tre anni e mezzo)...ancora perdo il mio tempo per loro, per rimuginare, per controllare, per sapere...
Direi "basta", sono nauseata...


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Anche io lo definisco "un periodo malato".
> Quando finalemente sarò più serena penserò a questi mesi della mia vita come un incubo, come un inferno. Tutto tempo buttato e regalato a lui e alla sua ex amante...
> Non è bastato il tempo che mio marito mi ha preso per il culo (tre anni e mezzo)...ancora perdo il mio tempo per loro, per rimuginare, per controllare, per sapere...
> Direi "basta", sono nauseata...


Nausea... già, descrive bene quella fase.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sole..come hai fatto a sapere che l'aveva in ufficio??e dove lo teneva?scusa se lo chiedo ma penso tu comprenda il perche'....



auahahahahaahah scusa se rido e scrivo adesso questa, ma non avevi 54 anni? eddai Lotharr auaahahaahahah


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cmq io all'epoca tradìì la persona che stavo per sposare,o meglio che non volevo sposare,nonostante tutto dopo esserci lasciati lei negava una nuova frequentazione....era passato un mese,mi appostai su un albero,quindi inseguimento con la macchina di un mio amico,e incontro faccia a faccia con il suo nuovo accompagnatore....che alla mia vista pensò bene di scappare per tutto il pincio.......:rotfl:



su un albero??:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> su un albero??:rotfl:


Si... e con tanto di mimetica!


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si... e con tanto di mimetica!


Ma come c... ci siamo ridotti?


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si... e con tanto di mimetica!


qualche giorno fa ho scritto un post in cui mi auguravo che un giorno si potesse sorridere serenamente ripensando ai  tradimenti subiti; ecco, intendevo cose così, anche a me viene da ridere quando ripenso a certi episodi del passato


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*vabbè*

Si ,su un albero..perchè solo da li potevo vedere e non esser visto......!!!Senza mimetica....accucciato e fortunatamente totalmente ricoperto di rami in fiore....ero invisibile nonostante il mio metro e novanta.....!!Cmq ne vado fiero.....un appostamento veramente riuscito........................................!!


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> qualche giorno fa ho scritto un post in cui mi auguravo che un giorno si potesse sorridere serenamente ripensando ai  tradimenti subiti; ecco, intendevo cose così, anche a me viene da ridere quando ripenso a certi episodi del passato


Da ridere ancora non mi viene... io ho passato la fase in cui ci si rende conto che si avevano tutte le carte in mano per capire, e ti rivedi come un imbecille che non si accorgeva di nulla. Diciamo che però quello è un sorriso amaro.


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sole..come hai fatto a sapere che l'aveva in ufficio??e dove lo teneva?scusa se lo chiedo ma penso tu comprenda il perche'....



Me l'ha detto lui. Non so dove lo tenesse sinceramente.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> qualche giorno fa ho scritto un post in cui mi auguravo che un giorno si potesse sorridere serenamente ripensando ai  tradimenti subiti; ecco, intendevo cose così, anche a me viene da ridere quando ripenso a certi episodi del passato


Al momento visto che ne stiamo parlando, è quello degli schiaffi che ha ricevuto il.........


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahaahah scusa se rido e scrivo adesso questa, ma non avevi 54 anni? eddai Lotharr auaahahaahahah


non ti capisco Claudio..oppure hai scritto una cazzata..come leggi qua'sotto Sole non l'ha scoperto frugando..ma solo perche'il marito l'ha confessato..

cosa che io non faro'mai


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Da ridere ancora non mi viene... io ho passato la fase in cui ci si rende conto che si avevano tutte le carte in mano per capire, e ti rivedi come un imbecille che non si accorgeva di nulla. Diciamo che però quello è un sorriso amaro.


certo, il quadro generale non fa mica ridere, ma alcuni episodi possono risultare estremamente buffi, a distanza di tempo!
e poi pare che il sorriso sia nato come variante del mostrare i denti mentre si decide se aggredire oppure no, ocio!
sorriderne può quindi significare che si diventati più scafati:smile:


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti capisco Claudio..oppure hai scritto una cazzata..come leggi qua'sotto Sole non l'ha scoperto frugando..ma solo perche'il marito l'ha confessato..
> 
> cosa che io non faro'mai


Vabbè Lothar, il secondo telefono era un dettaglio, ormai avevo giá scoperto tutto. Se non me l'avesse detto non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Le cose importanti giá le sapevo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Marzo 2012)

Sarei disposto a pagare per vedere Oscuro appollaiatollah su un albero:rotfl: :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sarei disposto a pagare per vedere Oscuro appollaiatollah su un albero:rotfl: :carneval::rotfl:


Ahahahah pure io! Rigorosamente con gli occhiali da sole poi.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Si*

Si.....e me ne vanto....!Ma scusate cosa avrei dovuto fare?Dopo un sopralluogo e veloce bonifica,quella dell'albero era la soluzione più idonea....per la soluzione del problema.Non potevo far altrimenti....le altre soluzioni si prestavano ad un rischio di figura di merda troppo alto.....certo è che se fosse passato qualcuno e mi avesse visto su un albero....non sarebbe stato simpatico....!Cmq non avevo occhiali da sole...erano le 20.45!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.....e me ne vanto....!Ma scusate cosa avrei dovuto fare?Dopo un sopralluogo e veloce bonifica,quella dell'albero era la soluzione più idonea....per la soluzione del problema.Non potevo far altrimenti....le altre soluzioni si prestavano ad un rischio di figura di merda troppo alto.....certo è che se fosse passato qualcuno e mi avesse visto su un albero....non sarebbe stato simpatico....!Cmq non avevo occhiali da sole...erano le 20.45!!!



Scusa, ma vi eravate già lasciati?
Come mai questa volontà di sapere?
Lo chiedo senza polemica.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non ti capisco Claudio..oppure hai scritto una cazzata..come leggi qua'sotto Sole non l'ha scoperto frugando..ma solo perche'il marito l'ha confessato..
> 
> cosa che io non faro'mai


Bhe Lothar, facile rispondere così dopo aver letto la risposta di Sole, che comunque rimane una testimonianza sua, chissà se qualche altra invece...
Dai Lothar io scherzo, e ridevo perchè immaginavo la tua faccia ad una risposta magari diversa che ti avrebbe potuto dare Sole.
Poi figurati, a me se tua moglie ti scopre oppure no, non importa. E comunque la vostra vita, a parere mio sbagliata ma la vostra.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai detto di fregarsene se una moglie scambia sms o mms con altri uomini.. Se ami secondo me é impossibile fregarsene


Si mia cara...
IO me ne frego, se mia moglie scambia sms o mms con altri uomini.
Sai perchè?
Sono cose sue, in cui io non voglio e non devo entrarci...

Soprattutto non mi faccio spaventare e non mi parte quel trip...

" Ma è corretto stare con una moglie che scambia sms con altri? E se non mi risulta corretto, cosa ci faccio con lei?
Ed è questa la moglie che desidero? E se decido che io non starei mai assieme ad una moglie che scambia sms con altri?"

Piuttosto ragiono sul fatto...
Che non vorrei come compagna una che ruffiana sul mio cellulare no?

AH si vero...mia moglie non mi ruffiana il cellulara...allora non mi ama...

E chi se ne frega?

A me interessa solo che mi tratti bene!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Tanto avete fatto e avete detto che questa notte mi sono dimenticata di controllare!!!!
> Ci ho provato questa mattina, ma poi ho pensato "sti cazzi" e ho riposato il cellulare sul tavolo...
> Fioretto pasquale: mi impegno a non controlalre più


Ma santa pace...
Non hai qualcosa di più appagante e interessante da fare? Eh?

Tipo shopping con la sua carta di credito?:carneval:


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma santa pace...
> Non hai qualcosa di più appagante e interessante da fare? Eh?
> 
> Tipo shopping con la sua carta di credito?:carneval:



Di notte?????  E' tutto chiuso!! :smile:


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io le ho controllato il cellulare per tre mesi. Ho capito di stare meglio il giorno che ho smesso di farlo. Non perchè avevo smesso di fidarmi, *ma perchè non mi interessava più.* Tanto se uno vuole mettertela in quel posto, lo fa pure se controlli.




Anch'io ho smesso e il motivo è quello evidenziato.
Ma non mi piace tanto il risvolto e mi chiedo: 

perché non mi interessa più??


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti ma il post è sbagliato!!!Quanto odio ste cazzo di persone!!!!Il problema non sono i cell,ma la disonestà delle persone!!!!


è proprio questo il punto ... io "sta cazzo di persona" non riesco proprio ad odiarla ... allora me la prendo con il cellulare.

approfitto per aggiungere un dettaglio ... se, sempre per ipotesi, 3 anni fa avessi "crackato" il suo cellulare, quella sarebbe stata la prima e anche l'ultima volta ... come, ho già detto, ero del tutto ignaro di cosa stessa succedendo.

... è vero che c'era stato un precedente un paio di anni prima ... ma la cosa sembrava superata ... ed invece ... quella maledetta sera arrivò quell'MMS ... mentre Lei era nella doccia ... ed io senza pensarci ed assolutamente senza malizia presi il cell dal comodino per portarglielo e ...  mi crollò il mondo addosso ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Di notte?????  E' tutto chiuso!! :smile:


Vieni da me...
ti porto in un posticino aperto tutta la notte!...
Ovvio poi lui trova lo scontrino no?


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io ho smesso e il motivo è quello evidenziato.
> Ma non mi piace tanto il risvolto e mi chiedo:
> 
> perché non mi interessa più??


Perchè ti sei stancata forse... o forse perchè hai capito che non serve a nulla. Davvero, che tu scopra qualcosa o meno, alla fine stai comunque da schifo e ti senti un idiota.


----------



## ferita (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vieni da me...
> ti porto in un posticino aperto tutta la notte!...
> Ovvio poi lui trova lo scontrino no?



se trova lo scontrino si ricomincia tutto daccapo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> è proprio questo il punto ... io "sta cazzo di persona" non riesco proprio ad odiarla ... allora me la prendo con il cellulare.
> 
> approfitto per aggiungere un dettaglio ... se, sempre per ipotesi, 3 anni fa avessi "crackato" il suo cellulare, quella sarebbe stata la prima e anche l'ultima volta ... come, ho già detto, ero del tutto ignaro di cosa stessa succedendo.
> 
> ... è vero che c'era stato un precedente un paio di anni prima ... ma la cosa sembrava superata ... ed invece ... quella maledetta sera arrivò quell'MMS ... mentre Lei era nella doccia ... ed io senza pensarci ed assolutamente senza malizia presi il cell dal comodino per portarglielo e ... mi crollò il mondo addosso ...



la mia quasi amante non corre il rischio,il numero non me lo da'..ne io lo voglio a dire il vero


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Perchè*

Primo perchè mi son addossato tutte le colpe io...e forse anche lei qualcosa aveva da nascondere,secondo perchè sono comunque stronzo!!!


----------



## Tubarao (16 Marzo 2012)

E' molto più sicuro e quasi "inattaccabile" qualcosa tipo un Nokia 1330 (roba vecchia tanto per capirci) che un qualsiasi Ai-coso.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Tubu*

Quello che si fa si sa....quello che non si fa......pure.....fatti due conti!!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' molto più sicuro e quasi "inattaccabile" qualcosa tipo un Nokia 1330 (roba vecchia tanto per capirci) che un qualsiasi Ai-coso.


io uso Nokia 3220(2004) e il mitico Sagem 212x(nuovo ora costa ben €29.90!!!)..vanno benissimo..il nokia meglio del samsung ufficiale che uso


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mia cara...
> IO me ne frego, se mia moglie scambia sms o mms con altri uomini.
> Sai perchè?
> Sono cose sue, in cui io non voglio e non devo entrarci...
> ...


E' questo che per me è incomprensibile, fregarsene di non essere amati dalla propria moglie. Possiamo discuterne a vita


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mia cara...
> IO me ne frego, se mia moglie scambia sms o mms con altri uomini.
> Sai perchè?
> Sono cose sue, in cui io non voglio e non devo entrarci...
> ...



:corna:


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si mia cara...
> IO me ne frego, se mia moglie scambia sms o mms con altri uomini.
> Sai perchè?
> Sono cose sue, in cui io non voglio e non devo entrarci...
> ...


Sarà ... ma e me risulta un po' difficile pensare che una che passa il suo tempo a "messaggiare" (ma non dimentichiamo il lato meno "virtuale" della questione) con un'altro mi stia "trattando bene" ... ma sono sicuramente io che sbaglio ...
Per la cronaca ... mia moglie non ruffiana il mio cellulare per un semplice motivo (me lo ha detto Lei)  : sa già in partenza che non ci troverebbe niente (anche se fosse il più grande hacker del mondo).



farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che per me è incomprensibile, fregarsene di non essere amati dalla propria moglie. Possiamo discuterne a vita


Quoto totalmente ...


----------



## Skizzofern (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che per me è incomprensibile, fregarsene di non essere amati dalla propria moglie. Possiamo discuterne a vita


Ce ne si frega quando non la  si ama, evidentemente.


----------



## oscuro (16 Marzo 2012)

*Kikko*

Kikko ma ti rendi conto quante cazzo di certezze hai dato a tua moglie?Ti da per scontato.....e da per scontato il fatto di poterti cornificare tanto tu starai sempre li!!!Bè STUPISCILA.DAGLI UN CALCIO NEL SEDERE......!!!Ci guadagneresti solo..e avresti dato un insegnamento ad una cretina....!!!


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Kikko ma ti rendi conto quante cazzo di certezze hai dato a tua moglie?Ti da per scontato.....e da per scontato il fatto di poterti cornificare tanto tu starai sempre li!!!Bè STUPISCILA.DAGLI UN CALCIO NEL SEDERE......!!!Ci guadagneresti solo..e avresti dato un insegnamento ad una cretina....!!!


Diciamo che su questo aspetto ... ci sto lavorando.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' questo che per me è incomprensibile, fregarsene di non essere amati dalla propria moglie. Possiamo discuterne a vita


Ma perchè quello che a te è incomprensibile deve sempre essere per forza, o scorretto, o negativo, o sbagliato?
Tentare di ampliare un attimo la tua visuale non se ne parla eh?

Se non fai uno sforzo per amplificarla, non riuscirai mai a vedere con gli occhi di un marito eh?

Ma passerai la vita a piangere e ad incazzarti perchè lui appunto non la vede come te.

E se non capisci come la vedono gli altri
Compe puoi accettarli e comprenderli?

Comodo e facile capire sempre solo le persone che la pensano come te...

E fare sempre delle turris eburnee eh?

Meglio volare nell'aere aperto no?:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sarà ... ma e me risulta un po' difficile pensare che una che passa il suo tempo a "messaggiare" (ma non dimentichiamo il lato meno "virtuale" della questione) con un'altro mi stia "trattando bene" ... ma sono sicuramente io che sbaglio ...
> Per la cronaca ... mia moglie non ruffiana il mio cellulare per un semplice motivo (me lo ha detto Lei)  : sa già in partenza che non ci troverebbe niente (anche se fosse il più grande hacker del mondo).
> 
> 
> ...


Sai kikko...
Io mi incazzerei solo se lei non ha avuto tempo per preparare la cena...
Perchè appunto "doveva" messaggiare eh?

Poi magari lei mi mette all'angolo dicendo...
Chi sei tu per pretendere di avere tutte le mie attenzioni?
Una spugna?


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè quello che a te è incomprensibile deve sempre essere per forza, o scorretto, o negativo, o sbagliato? ...


che sia scorretto o negativo o sbagliato "in assoluto" dove lo hai letto ??

per quello che mi riguarda la cosa che dici Tu MI è incomprensibile e, se non Ti dispiace, per il MIO sentire è "scorretta", "negativa" e "sbagliata" ... del resto anche per Mia moglie il fatto che io non capisca le sue ragioni è incomprensibile ... e giudica "scorretto", "negativo" e "sbagliato" il mio comportamento ... 

Come vedi ... non se ne esce ... è una questione di sensibilità personali, non di verità assolute.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè dato che mia moglie se ne frega delle patonze che ci sono nel mio cellulare...
> Non mi ama?
> 
> Per me amare è farle la ricarica prima che lei me lo chieda!
> ...



Io l'ho nominata :
Scemo che guarda


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Tanto avete fatto e avete detto che questa notte mi sono dimenticata di controllare!!!!
> Ci ho provato questa mattina, ma poi ho pensato "sti cazzi" e ho riposato il cellulare sul tavolo...
> Fioretto pasquale: mi impegno a non controlalre più



:up:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io le ho controllato il cellulare per tre mesi. Ho capito di stare meglio il giorno che ho smesso di farlo. Non perchè avevo smesso di fidarmi, ma perchè non mi interessava più.* Tanto se uno vuole mettertela in quel posto, lo fa pure se controlli*.


Concordo:up:


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo:up:


Aggiungo anzi che a volte peggiora le cose.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la mia quasi amante non corre il rischio,il numero non me lo da'..ne io lo voglio a dire il vero



Facile dire non lo voglio
se lei non te lo dà
hahahahhahaahah


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> che sia scorretto o negativo o sbagliato "in assoluto" dove lo hai letto ??
> 
> per quello che mi riguarda la cosa che dici Tu MI è incomprensibile e, se non Ti dispiace, per il MIO sentire è "scorretta", "negativa" e "sbagliata" ... del resto anche per Mia moglie il fatto che io non capisca le sue ragioni è incomprensibile ... e giudica "scorretto", "negativo" e "sbagliato" il mio comportamento ...
> 
> Come vedi ... non se ne esce ... è una questione di sensibilità personali, non di verità assolute.


Certo ma secondo me il matrimonio è anche una sfida continua nel venirsi incontro.
Ti faccio un esempio pratico.
Ci ho messo anni sai a capire una cosa fondamentale.

Lei quando ha i suoi momenti NO...vuole solo essere lasciata in pace.
Io invece ero quello che diceva...eh no, sono qui, dialoghiamo, parliamone, non è corretto altrimenti, io non accetto di avere una compagna musona e taciturna.

Lei mi ha risposto se non mi accetti così come sono non se ne fa nulla.

E alla fine della fiera...
Ha vinto l'accettazione reciproca...

Ora solo con uno sguardo capisco se è aria di parlarle o lasciarla là un pomeriggio sul divano con i suoi musi!
Perdindirindina!

Hai voglia tu di dire...parliamone...parliamo...con una persona che sogna solo di starsene un attimo per i cassi suoi!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Facile dire non lo voglio
> se lei non te lo dà
> hahahahhahaahah


Ma noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> Lei mi ha risposto se non mi accetti così come sono non se ne fa nulla.
> E alla fine della fiera...
> Ha vinto l'accettazione reciproca...


Come Tu ben sai, anche la mia mi ha risposto così ... io ci ho provato per tre anni ... non ci sono riuscito. 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ora solo con uno sguardo capisco se è aria di parlarle o lasciarla là un pomeriggio sul divano con i suoi musi!
> Perdindirindina!
> 
> Hai voglia tu di dire...parliamone...parliamo...con una persona che sogna solo di starsene un attimo per i cassi suoi!


Questa mi sembra una situazione "leggermente" diversa, chi è sposato con un/a lunatico/a impara molto presto a gestirla.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come Tu ben sai, anche la mia mi ha risposto così ... io ci ho provato per tre anni ... non ci sono riuscito.
> 
> 
> 
> Questa mi sembra una situazione "leggermente" diversa, chi è sposato con un/a lunatico/a impara molto presto a gestirla.


Gestire una moglie?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...

Tenersela così come è.

Tanto casomai peggiora no?:carneval:


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gestire una moglie?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


non hai capito ... il "gestirla" era riferito alla situazione (fase di "luna storta") non alla moglie. 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tenersela così come è.
> Tanto casomai peggiora no?:carneval:


io ho già dato ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> non hai capito ... il "gestirla" era riferito alla situazione (fase di "luna storta") non alla moglie.
> 
> 
> 
> io ho già dato ...


AHAHAHAHA...
Ma vedi per me quando ha la luna storta...AHAHAHAHAHA...
Mi rifugio nella bolla di Luna piena no?

O nella Botte di allegria no?

Anch'io ho già dato!

Ma del resto mia moglie mi ha detto...
ma caro volevi una moglie rompicoglioni dovevi sposarti la tua morosa vecia no?
Quela guai a tokartela...

E io...
Si volevo sposare quella, ma non mi ha voluto...e nella mia testa...la tradisco con te...moglie mia!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Io penso comunque che il dolore peggiore che mi potrebbe capitare è vergognarmi di mia moglie.
Fin'ora questo non mi è successo.

Allora le ho appena chiesto se si è mai vergognata di me.

Lei ha detto no...
All'inizio ero molto imbarazzata...poi appunto mi sono abituata...e non ho più fatto caso...a tutte le tue "anormalità"...

Quindi il matrimonio tiene!

Per ora....
Ohi se domani trova uno che le fa ballare le mutandine...
Non saprei proprio cosa farci...
Se non sciafarla con il pisello...

Ma dato che il pisello è ai minimi storici...

Faccio spallucce...

Preferisco capire che quella volta che mi ha fatto becco e non ho provato nulla, sia una spia che non l'ho mai amata, che dover patire ancora una qualche sofferenza d'amore...

Caro mio...
Là si che ho dato e tanto.

Lacrime finite!
Ora riderò fino alla fine dei miei giorni che mi auguro di veder finire così!

[video=youtube;Rwpwx1S_d8o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwpwx1S_d8o&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHA...
> Ma vedi per me quando ha la luna storta...AHAHAHAHAHA...
> *Mi rifugio nella bolla di Luna piena no?
> *
> ...




Ma nooooooo ooo ooooo oooooo:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma perchè quello che a te è incomprensibile deve sempre essere per forza, o scorretto, o negativo, o sbagliato?
> *Tentare di ampliare un attimo la tua visuale non se ne parla eh?
> 
> Se non fai uno sforzo per amplificarla, non riuscirai mai a vedere con gli occhi di un marito eh?
> ...


ma dove lo hai letto? Dove ho detto che è scorretto e negativo ho detto *PER ME è inconcepibile*

Conte non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto. Io capisco il tuo punto di vista, non lo condivido ma ti ho sempre detto che se tu e tua moglie sieti sereni così fate BENISSIMO a vivere così.
Quello che non accetta che per qualcuno può essere diverso sei tu non io.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> *che sia scorretto o negativo o sbagliato "in assoluto" dove lo hai letto ??
> 
> *per quello che mi riguarda la cosa che dici Tu MI è incomprensibile e, se non Ti dispiace, per il MIO sentire è "scorretta", "negativa" e "sbagliata" ... del resto anche per Mia moglie il fatto che io non capisca le sue ragioni è incomprensibile ... e giudica "scorretto", "negativo" e "sbagliato" il mio comportamento ...
> 
> Come vedi ... non se ne esce ... è una questione di sensibilità personali, non di verità assolute.


:umile::umile::umile::umile:

E approvo


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io penso comunque che il dolore peggiore che mi potrebbe capitare è vergognarmi di mia moglie.
> Fin'ora questo non mi è successo.


Come ho già scritto, io non mi sono mai vergognato di Lei (dal mio punto di vista, dovrebbe essere Lei a vergognarsi) ... mi sono sentito umiliato da Lei.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma dove lo hai letto? Dove ho detto che è scorretto e negativo ho detto *PER ME è inconcepibile*
> 
> Conte non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto. Io capisco il tuo punto di vista, non lo condivido ma ti ho sempre detto che se tu e tua moglie sieti sereni così fate BENISSIMO a vivere così.
> Quello che non accetta che per qualcuno può essere diverso sei tu non io.


No cara!
Sono SICURISSIMO.
Tu non hai proprio MAI capito il mio punto di vista.
Ma hai sempre supposto di conoscerlo.
Io mi sono solo adeguato il più possibile.
Se una persona per quanto si impegni non riesce a cogliere io mollo la presa.

Sono sicurissimo.
Tu sei troppo diversa da me...

Non potresti mai capire!

Ho più cercato di convincerti di alcunchè? NO.

Ho solo preservato la mia felicità!

E scusa non è poco!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, io non mi sono mai vergognato di Lei (dal mio punto di vista, dovrebbe essere Lei a vergognarsi) ... mi sono sentito umiliato da Lei.


Si...so come si sta a venir umiliati da una donna.
La mia fortuna immensa è stata che non è stato da mia moglie.

Ma posso tentare di immaginare quanto male ci stai e mi dispiace moltissimo per te!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No cara!
> Sono SICURISSIMO.
> Tu non hai proprio MAI capito il mio punto di vista.
> Ma hai sempre supposto di conoscerlo.
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra questo discorso.
Io sono molto diversa da te ma non capisco in questo contesto cosa c'entri.
Io ho capito il tuo punto di vista (se stiamo parlando di matrimonio) ma non lo condivido, la cogli la differenza?

Dopodichè ma chi ti ha chiesto di adeguarti a me? Non chiederei mai a una persona di adeguarsi a me. 
Boh


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, io non mi sono mai vergognato di Lei (dal mio punto di vista, dovrebbe essere Lei a vergognarsi) ... mi sono sentito umiliato da Lei.


Quindi tu vorresti che lei si vergognasse di quello che fa per non sentirti più umiliato?


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto, io non mi sono mai vergognato di Lei (dal mio punto di vista, dovrebbe essere Lei a vergognarsi) ... mi sono sentito umiliato da Lei.


Mia moglie, che ha un carattere davvero difficile ed è orgogliosa come pochi, non mi ha nemmeno mai chiesto scusa per il suo tradimento. Si è limitata a chiudere con l'altro e stop.

So cosa significa sentirsi umiliati e ancora di più non aver possibilità di rifarsi. 

Ma come dici tu, la vergogna non sta certamente nel tradito.


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi tu vorresti che lei si vergognasse di quello che fa per non sentirti più umiliato?


Che Lei si vergogni oppure no (è un problema suo) la mia umiliazione resta perché non dipende da ciò che Lei ha fatto con l'altro ma dal fatto che nel farlo si sia completamente "dimenticata" della mia esistenza.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Che Lei si vergogni oppure no (è un problema suo) la mia umiliazione resta perché non dipende da ciò che Lei ha fatto con l'altro ma dal fatto che nel farlo si sia completamente "dimenticata" della mia esistenza.


Ma scusa mi se mi permetto ma a me sembra proprio che dipenda da ciò che lei ha fatto....
Perchè se scoprivi che con questa persona ci passava il tempo diversamente non ti sentivi così...


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie, che ha un carattere davvero difficile ed è orgogliosa come pochi, non mi ha nemmeno mai chiesto scusa per il suo tradimento. Si è limitata a chiudere con l'altro e stop.


Anche Lei non mi chiese mai scusa, né la prima volta (quando fu Lei di sua spontanea volontà a confessarmelo quando la storia era finita da un pezzo), né la seconda quando fui io a scoprirlo (il famoso MMS ...).
Solo che questa volta Lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di chiudere con l'altro ... fui io che telefonai all'altro … lo minacciai ... lo scongiurai di lasciarLa … di non chiamarLa più … di scomparire dalla sua vita … dalla mia vita … 
E lui lo fece … scomparve … quando Lei se ne rese conto pianse disperata ...  

Se non è umiliante questo ...


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Anche Lei non mi chiese mai scusa, né la prima volta (quando fu Lei di sua spontanea volontà a confessarmelo quando la storia era finita da un pezzo), né la seconda quando fui io a scoprirlo (il famoso MMS ...).
> Solo che questa volta Lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di chiudere con l'altro ... fui io che telefonai all'altro … lo minacciai ... lo scongiurai di lasciarLa … di non chiamarLa più … di scomparire dalla sua vita … dalla mia vita …
> E lui lo fece … scomparve … quando Lei se ne rese conto pianse disperata ...
> 
> Se non è umiliante questo ...


Non è umiliante caro kikko, è inaccettabile.


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è umiliante caro kikko, è inaccettabile.


:up:


----------



## Niko74 (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Anche Lei non mi chiese mai scusa, né la prima volta (quando fu Lei di sua spontanea volontà a confessarmelo quando la storia era finita da un pezzo), né la seconda quando fui io a scoprirlo (il famoso MMS ...).
> Solo che questa volta Lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di chiudere con l'altro ... fui io che telefonai all'altro* … lo minacciai ... lo scongiurai di lasciarLa … *di non chiamarLa più … di scomparire dalla sua vita … dalla mia vita …
> E lui lo fece … scomparve … quando Lei se ne rese conto pianse disperata ...
> 
> Se non è umiliante questo ...


Ma come si fa a minacciare e allo stesso tempo scongiurare?


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a minacciare e allo stesso tempo scongiurare?


Hai ragione ... la sequenza esatta avrebbe dovuto essere * "prima lo scongiurai di lasciarLa ...poi **lo minacciai ..." *comunque ancora oggi non so quale delle due lo convinse a defilarsi ... credo la seconda ... anche lui era sposato.


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma scusa mi se mi permetto ma a me sembra proprio che dipenda da ciò che lei ha fatto....
> Perchè se scoprivi che con questa persona ci passava il tempo diversamente non ti sentivi così...


Hai ragione ... forse avrei dovuto scrivere "la mia umiliazione resta perché non dipende *solo* da ciò che Lei ha fatto con l'altro ma dal fatto che nel farlo si sia completamente "dimenticata" della mia esistenza."


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è umiliante caro kikko, è inaccettabile.


Purtroppo, se sei innamorato, cerchi di accettare e tirare avanti ... ci provi ... impazzisci di dolore mentre tenti disperatamente di riuscirci (e Lei non sembra neanche accorgersene) ... poi, magari dopo tre anni, all'improvviso realizzi che non ce la farai mai e ... ti arrendi.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Marzo 2012)

Che alcune cose risultino inaccettabili è anche vero, ma cerchiamo comunque di riuscire a capire che, in certe situazioni, quando non siamo più noi stessi, facciamo cose che nella normalità mica faremmo mai, pensiamo ai controlli del cell, alla macchina etc.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che alcune cose risultino inaccettabili è anche vero, ma cerchiamo comunque di riuscire a capire che, in certe situazioni, quando non siamo più noi stessi, facciamo cose che nella normalità mica faremmo mai, pensiamo ai controlli del cell, alla macchina etc.


pero'Claudio,andare a cercare l'amante....boooo..io non l'avrei mai fatto..molto umiliante..sapere che mi trovo davanti chi scopava mia moglie e tutto il resto...deve essere brutto.
Poi lui cosa centra???io se venisse il marito della mia quasi amante,gli direi''la colpa e'la tua..io non centro niente''


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Purtroppo, se sei innamorato, cerchi di accettare e tirare avanti ... ci provi ... impazzisci di dolore mentre tenti disperatamente di riuscirci (e Lei non sembra neanche accorgersene) ... poi, magari dopo tre anni, all'improvviso realizzi che non ce la farai mai e ... ti arrendi.


Kikko,se voi non foste sposati e con prole l'avresti lasciata magari da tempo,e staresti da dio gia' da un pezzo chissa' dove.
Purtroppo,per come si e' comportata con te,non ti merita.
E' la madre delle tue figlie ed avrai sempre a che fare con lei (quando le tue figlie conseguiranno la laurea,si sposeranno,avranno dei bambini....),ma se ti metti bene in testa che lei non corrisponde all'ideale che t'eri fatto,sara' un attimo ripartire e trovare la tua serenita'......e magari scoprire che,senza rinunciare al rapporto con le tue figlie e probabilmente migliorandolo,potevi lasciar perdere ben prima una donna che non merita piu' niente da te,smettendola di annullarti e rimetterci la salute.


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'Claudio,andare a cercare l'amante....boooo..io non l'avrei mai fatto..molto umiliante..sapere che mi trovo davanti chi scopava mia moglie e tutto il resto...deve essere brutto.


Non ho visto altra alternativa ... Lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di troncare ... anzi  ... Lei che mi accusava apertamente di aver violato la sua "privacy", era furiosa per la mia “intromissione nella sua vita privata” (parole testuali), ... Lei piangeva ... mi insultava … mi accusava di aver rovinato tutto (cosa fosse il “tutto” a cui si riferiva non ho ancora ben capito : la sua storia o il nostro matrimonio ? … boh) ... così decisi di chiamarlo ... Lui sapeva che io sapevo (Lei glielo aveva detto) ma la telefonata non se l'aspettava (probabilmente Lei lo aveva tranquillizzato, credo che fosse convinta di riuscire a "gestirmi" come la volta precedente) ... quando rispose capì subito chi ero ... ascoltò in silenzio tutto quello che gli dissi ... anzi ... che gli urlai ... ed alla fine disse solamente "hai ragione, non succederà più". 
 


lothar57 ha detto:


> Poi lui cosa centra???io se venisse il marito della mia quasi amante,gli direi''la colpa e'la tua..io non centro niente''


Scusa il francesismo, ma questo è un po' un discorso da "paraculo" ... se Lei è sposata Tu lo sai perfettamente ... e se Lei hai i suoi motivi per essere in pace con la sua coscienza ... tu come la metti con la tua ??


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non ho visto altra alternativa ... Lei non aveva alcuna intenzione di troncare ... anzi ... Lei che mi accusava apertamente di aver violato la sua "privacy", era furiosa per la mia “intromissione nella sua vita privata” (parole testuali), ... Lei piangeva ... mi insultava … mi accusava di aver rovinato tutto (cosa fosse il “tutto” a cui si riferiva non ho ancora ben capito : la sua storia o il nostro matrimonio ? … boh) ... così decisi di chiamarlo ... Lui sapeva che io sapevo (Lei glielo aveva detto) ma la telefonata non se l'aspettava (probabilmente Lei lo aveva tranquillizzato, credo che fosse convinta di riuscire a "gestirmi" come la volta precedente) ... quando rispose capì subito chi ero ... ascoltò in silenzio tutto quello che gli dissi ... anzi ... che gli urlai ... ed alla fine disse solamente "hai ragione, non succederà più".
> 
> 
> 
> Scusa il francesismo, ma questo è un po' un discorso da "paraculo" ... se Lei è sposata Tu lo sai perfettamente ... e se Lei hai i suoi motivi per essere in pace con la sua coscienza ... tu come la metti con la tua ??



hai avuto un grandissimo coraggio....e anche una grande fortuna,lui e'stato signore,o forse capito che il passo successivo,tuo',sarebbe stato informare sua moglie..alle strette l'avresti fatto vero????be'mi ricredo..dimostra quanto tieni a lei...


vedi Kikko noi traditori siamo figli di troia..non abbiamo coscienza..nessun scrupolo.. ad esempio forse  tra un'ora vedo la piu'giovane  e qualcosa accadra',anche se minuti contati...ma tornero'poi a casa come niente fosse..e visto che e'un po'che non lo facciamo..accontero'pure la moglie..

Kikko se mi fermo a pensare mi prendo a schiaffi e la pianto..cosi'invece....


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Kikko,se voi non foste sposati e con prole l'avresti lasciata magari da tempo,e staresti da dio gia' da un pezzo chissa' dove.
> Purtroppo,per come si e' comportata con te,non ti merita.
> E' la madre delle tue figlie ed avrai sempre a che fare con lei (quando le tue figlie conseguiranno la laurea,si sposeranno,avranno dei bambini....),ma se ti metti bene in testa che lei non corrisponde all'ideale che t'eri fatto,sara' un attimo ripartire e trovare la tua serenita'......e magari scoprire che,senza rinunciare al rapporto con le tue figlie e probabilmente migliorandolo,potevi lasciar perdere ben prima una donna che non merita piu' niente da te,smettendola di annullarti e rimetterci la salute.


Hai ragione, su tutto ... ci sto provando ... ma, malgrado tutto, non credevo che fosse così difficile prendere la decisione di ricominciare la propria vita da zero.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'Claudio,andare a cercare l'amante....boooo..io non l'avrei mai fatto..molto umiliante..sapere che mi trovo davanti chi scopava mia moglie e tutto il resto...deve essere brutto.
> Poi lui cosa centra???io se venisse il marito della mia quasi amante,gli direi''la colpa e'la tua..io non centro niente''


In linea di massima concordo sul fatto che andare a cercare l'amante sia inutile e che alla fine se non aveva problemi mia moglie perché doveva averne lui che era pure single?

Però io l'ho cercato per ben 2 volte dopo che ho visto la sua perseveranza anche dopo la scoperta....gli ho detto che se voleva tutto il malloppo oltre ai "raggi di sole" poteva prenderselo.....ovviamente è sparito....


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In linea di massima concordo sul fatto che andare a cercare l'amante sia inutile e che alla fine se non aveva problemi mia moglie perché doveva averne lui che era pure single?
> 
> Però io l'ho cercato per ben 2 volte dopo che ho visto la sua perseveranza anche dopo la scoperta....gli ho detto che se voleva tutto il malloppo oltre ai "raggi di sole" poteva prenderselo.....ovviamente è sparito....



single cambia molto la cosa..non rischiava niente

tattica molto volpinea...anch'io al suo posto sarei scappato..troppo comodo fare l'amante


----------



## fightclub (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'Claudio,andare a cercare l'amante....boooo..io non l'avrei mai fatto..molto umiliante..sapere che mi trovo davanti chi scopava mia moglie e tutto il resto...deve essere brutto.
> Poi lui cosa centra???io se venisse il marito della mia quasi amante,gli direi''la colpa e'la tua..io non centro niente''


almeno complice
o ti violentano?


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> almeno complice
> o ti violentano?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Consenziente

:smile:


----------



## kikko64 (16 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hai avuto un grandissimo coraggio....e anche una grande fortuna,lui e'stato signore,o forse capito che il passo successivo,tuo',sarebbe stato informare sua moglie..alle strette l'avresti fatto vero????be'mi ricredo..dimostra quanto tieni a lei...


Certo che l'avrei fatto ... ero nella fase della rabbia infinita e lacerante ... gli urlai il suo indirizzo di casa, il suo numero di telefono fisso ... persino il nome di sua moglie ... probabilmente questo lo "convinse" a scomparire ...



lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi Kikko noi traditori siamo figli di troia..non abbiamo coscienza..nessun scrupolo.. ad esempio forse  tra un'ora vedo la piu'giovane  e qualcosa accadra',anche se minuti contati...ma tornero'poi a casa come niente fosse..e visto che e'un po'che non lo facciamo..accontero'pure la moglie..
> 
> Kikko se mi fermo a pensare mi prendo a schiaffi e la pianto..cosi'invece....


Per come sono fatto io ... non ci dormirei la notte !!


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Consenziente
> 
> :smile:


Direi benefattore... 

Hiro


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Certo che l'avrei fatto ... ero nella fase della rabbia infinita e lacerante ... gli urlai il suo indirizzo di casa, il suo numero di telefono fisso ... persino il nome di sua moglie ... probabilmente questo lo "convinse" a scomparire ...
> 
> 
> 
> Per come sono fatto io ... non ci dormirei la notte !!


Ti capisco,io sono bastardo forte..e comunque gia'successo di fare la stessa cosa al mattino con l'altra,e la sera a casa con moglie..avuto 1 secondo di impasse..poi tutto a gonfie vele


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie, che ha un carattere davvero difficile ed è orgogliosa come pochi, *non mi ha nemmeno mai chiesto scusa per il suo tradimento*. Si è limitata a chiudere con l'altro e stop.
> 
> So cosa significa sentirsi umiliati e ancora di più non aver possibilità di rifarsi.
> 
> Ma come dici tu, la vergogna non sta certamente nel tradito.



Neanch'io mi sono mai sognata di chiedere scusa, pur non avendo un carattere particolarmente difficile e pur non essendo affatto orgogliosa. E mio marito non ha mai preteso le mie scuse. Da uomo che ha fatto determinate scelte, forse sbagliate, ha accettato il fatto che io abbia potuto fare le mie.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie, che ha un carattere davvero difficile ed è orgogliosa come pochi, non mi ha nemmeno mai chiesto scusa per il suo tradimento. Si è limitata a chiudere con l'altro e stop.
> 
> So cosa significa sentirsi umiliati e ancora di più non aver possibilità di rifarsi.
> 
> Ma come dici tu, la vergogna non sta certamente nel tradito.


Kid...
Senti te lo ripeto ancora.
Tu sai che io venero tua moglie.
Il suo tradirti: è stata la sua risposta al tuo tradirla.
Sai quelle tipe che non amano tanto le discussioni?

Ti ha punito per quello che tu le hai fatto.
Agli occhi di sè stessa si è riabilitata.

E ti ha dato una grandissima lezione.

Se lei vuole portarsi a letto uno...
Ci mette un nanosecondo.

ma certoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...che ha chiuso con l'altro.

Mica lo amava eh?

Gli serviva per dare un calcio nelle palle a te!

Solo che per lei è morta lì...
Tu ancora ci ripensi.

Dei nemo su...
E il segno più evidente che ci tiene da matti a te...è che con te ha fatto un altro figlio...

Va bon dei...

Lei ti ha fatto capire nei fatti come se sta...con le corna in testa.

E speta solo che la moglie di Lothar lo becchi...e vedi che cosa capita...

Secondo me...tutti i bagnini di riccione...come antipastin...poi si vedrà!:smile:


----------



## Zeeva (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid...
> Senti te lo ripeto ancora.
> Tu sai che io venero tua moglie.
> Il suo tradirti: è stata la sua risposta al tuo tradirla.
> ...




Ma lo sai che hai ragione??  (...e non dirmi che tu hai SEMPRE ragione )

E' vero che ho sempre sostenuto che nelle situazioni bisogna trovarvisi, per capire realmente,
ma non avevo considerato questa cosa, guardandola da questa prospettiva: non una ripicca o una vendetta (che lasciano magari l'amaro in bocca e che bisogna esserci tagliati, per attuarle), ma un tradimento a scopo propedeutico. 

Conte, sei stato illuminante!!!!  :up:


----------



## Diletta (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid...
> Senti te lo ripeto ancora.
> Tu sai che io venero tua moglie.
> Il suo tradirti: è stata la sua risposta al tuo tradirla.
> ...



Sì', mi sa che ci hai azzeccato in pieno!
Ai suoi occhi si è riabilitata: ciò che era prioritario per lei in quella precisa situazione.
Solo che ha fatto i conti senza l'oste non considerando il fatto che il marito è appunto UN UOMO, molto meno incline ad accettare le corna in testa.
Temo che se potesse tornare indietro, ci penserebbe due volte perché so com'è l'atmosfera del "post": molto pesante e mooolto duratura.


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì', mi sa che ci hai azzeccato in pieno!
> Ai suoi occhi si è riabilitata: ciò che era prioritario per lei in quella precisa situazione.
> Solo che ha fatto i conti senza l'oste non considerando il fatto che il marito è appunto *UN UOMO, molto meno incline ad accettare le corna in testa.
> *Temo che se potesse tornare indietro, ci penserebbe due volte perché so com'è l'atmosfera del "post": molto pesante e mooolto duratura.


Io sono una donna, ma non è che fossi poi così incline ad averle 'ste corna in testa eh  !

A nessuno fa piacere essere tradito.

E comunque sono d'accordo con il Conte. Lei non avrebbe mai tradito Kid se lui non l'avesse tradita per prima. Ma penso che quello che brucia davvero a lui, in fondo, non sia tanto il tradimento in sè, quanto le modalità con cui è avvenuto. La freddezza, forse, che lei ha dimostrato nel portare avanti la sua storia.

Siamo sempre lì. Se non si supera è perchè c'è qualcosa in fondo che ancora ci disturba, che non ci fa andare avanti e passare oltre.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'Claudio,andare a cercare l'amante....boooo..io non l'avrei mai fatto..molto umiliante..sapere che mi trovo davanti chi scopava mia moglie e tutto il resto...deve essere brutto.
> Poi lui cosa centra???io se venisse il marito della mia quasi amante,gli direi''la colpa e'la tua..io non centro niente''


Lothar ognuno di noi ha la sua storia, ed attraverso situazioni diverse che ognuno di noi ha si comporta.

Per quello che riguarda la mia storia, una delle prima cose che io avrei voluto fare, era quella di storpiare a vita il tipo, non avevo altro per la testa, mi ha fermato soltanto una cosa, l'amore ed il rispetto che ho per mia moglie, e molto probabilmente e soprattutto mi ha fermato sapere che, se mi muovevo avrei rovinato la vita a mia moglie per sempre ( e qua non posso spiegare il perchè) 
Non ha importanza all'inizio sapere di chi è la colpa, non ha importanza nulla, si ha in testa soltanto una cosa, liberarsi!! liberarsi prendendolo a botte, si non si risolve nulla, ma vallo a spiegare ad un marito incazzato e tradito.
Sai che feci io Lothar? consapevole di non potermi muovere subito, mi organizzai,  si mi organizzai, stabilì   una data stabilì un'ora di notte, insomma mi organizzai con telefonate e con tutto quello che era in mio potere per sapere determinate cose, mia moglie capì il tutto, io capì il tutto, e nulla si fece. 
A parte gli schiaffi che si prese quando lo incontrai per caso.

Un consiglio Lothar ? se un giorno un marito venisse a cercarti, non dirgli mi ha cercato lei, è una frase che un tradito si aspetta, ed è una frase che già a priori fa presupporre che si è codardi, unica soluzione Lothar in questi casi? prendersi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## Diletta (17 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono una donna, ma non è che fossi poi così incline ad averle 'ste corna in testa eh  !
> 
> A nessuno fa piacere essere tradito.
> 
> ...



Ma certo Sole che a nessuno fa piacere essere tradito. Guarda me che sto facendo una fatica immane a buttarmi tutto alle spalle...
Per un uomo, però, può essere ancora più problematico passare oltre, purtroppo secoli di cultura maschilista non possono sparire così come d'incanto, ci vorrà ancora del tempo perché non ne sia più per niente influenzato.
Lo sai che questi processi non sono mai immediati.

Le modalità le conosco poco, se non che "l'infame" fosse amico di famiglia (se non sbaglio) e questo peggiora sicuramente il quadro.
Poveri noi...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo Sole che a nessuno fa piacere essere tradito. Guarda me che sto facendo una fatica immane a buttarmi tutto alle spalle...
> Per un uomo, però, può essere ancora più problematico passare oltre, purtroppo secoli di cultura maschilista non possono sparire così come d'incanto, ci vorrà ancora del tempo perché non ne sia più per niente influenzato.
> Lo sai che questi processi non sono mai immediati.
> 
> ...


​Colpito ed affondato!


----------



## stellina (17 Marzo 2012)

come tutti sapete conosco l'amante di mio marito. se la incontro la saluto e beh almeno mi sembra una con la testa sulle spalle. non mi romperà le palle in famiglia. cioè sapendo che lui ha un'amante cosa avrei ottenuto ad andare a cercarla, urlarle in faccia...o mettere alle strette mio marito o la lasci o faccio scoppiare un casino. ditemi mi converrebbe? no, secondo me no! forse si lascerebbero, forse me lo farebbero credere o forse si lascerebbero veramente. ed io cosa otterrei? che tra un po' ne arriverebbe un'altra magari più stronza, magari che gli riempe la testa di minch...ate! questa non rompe i maroni!!!! so che è un pensiero estremo il mio...ma kikko pensaci...lui si è spaventato, si sono lasciati e dopo un po' altro giro altro regalo!!!


----------



## Flavia (17 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> come tutti sapete conosco l'amante di mio marito. se la incontro la saluto e beh almeno mi sembra una con la testa sulle spalle. non mi romperà le palle in famiglia. cioè sapendo che lui ha un'amante cosa avrei ottenuto ad andare a cercarla, urlarle in faccia...o mettere alle strette mio marito o la lasci o faccio scoppiare un casino. ditemi mi converrebbe? no, secondo me no! forse si lascerebbero, forse me lo farebbero credere o forse si lascerebbero veramente. ed io cosa otterrei? che tra un po' ne arriverebbe un'altra magari più stronza, magari che gli riempe la testa di minch...ate! questa non rompe i maroni!!!! so che è un pensiero estremo il mio...ma kikko pensaci...lui si è spaventato, si sono lasciati e dopo un po' altro giro altro regalo!!!


:up:
Stellina sei una grande!


----------



## Eliade (17 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> come tutti sapete conosco l'amante di mio marito. se la incontro la saluto e beh almeno mi sembra una con la testa sulle spalle. non mi romperà le palle in famiglia. cioè sapendo che lui ha un'amante cosa avrei ottenuto ad andare a cercarla, urlarle in faccia...o mettere alle strette mio marito o la lasci o faccio scoppiare un casino. ditemi mi converrebbe? no, secondo me no! forse si lascerebbero, forse me lo farebbero credere o forse si lascerebbero veramente. ed io cosa otterrei? che tra un po' ne arriverebbe un'altra magari più stronza, magari che gli riempe la testa di minch...ate! questa non rompe i maroni!!!! so che è un pensiero estremo il mio...ma kikko pensaci...lui si è spaventato, si sono lasciati e dopo un po' altro giro altro regalo!!!


Potresti aver ragione ma anche no, in fondo la tua situazione è completamente diversa. Da quello che scrivi l'unica cosa che t'interessa e che il tuo nucleo famigliare non ne risenta, quello che interessa a kikko è in primis la coppia (cosa che, peraltro da come descrive, credo proprio non sia possibile).
"altro giro altro regalo" la moglie ha già dimostrato di metterlo in pratica, non ci sarebbe bisogno del prossimo..


----------



## stellina (18 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potresti aver ragione ma anche no, in fondo la tua situazione è completamente diversa. Da quello che scrivi l'unica cosa che t'interessa e che il tuo nucleo famigliare non ne risenta, quello che interessa a kikko è in primis la coppia (cosa che, peraltro da come descrive, credo proprio non sia possibile).
> "altro giro altro regalo" la moglie ha già dimostrato di metterlo in pratica, non ci sarebbe bisogno del prossimo..


certo situazioni diverse. ma proprio perchè la moglie ha già fatto un paio di volte altro giro altro regalo a cosa serve di nuovo dirle mollalo, spaventare l'amante....lo rifarà se non con questo con un altro. quante volte kikko ti va di incazzarti? sei tu che ti rovini lo stomaco! quante volte hai ancora voglia di scendere nel baratro? credi che lei smetterà? ecco questo era il punto. scusa la crudezza kikko...


----------



## Eliade (18 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> certo situazioni diverse. ma proprio perchè la moglie ha già fatto un paio di volte altro giro altro regalo a cosa serve di nuovo dirle mollalo, spaventare l'amante....lo rifarà se non con questo con un altro. quante volte kikko ti va di incazzarti? sei tu che ti rovini lo stomaco! quante volte hai ancora voglia di scendere nel baratro? credi che lei smetterà? ecco questo era il punto. scusa la crudezza kikko...


Ma io avevo capito che lo avesse fatto col primo, che poi era lo stesso del secondo...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma io avevo capito che lo avesse fatto col primo, che poi era lo stesso del secondo...


Il primo è diverso dal secondo che è diverso dal terzo ...


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> certo situazioni diverse. ma proprio perchè la moglie ha già fatto un paio di volte altro giro altro regalo a cosa serve di nuovo dirle mollalo, spaventare l'amante....lo rifarà se non con questo con un altro. quante volte kikko ti va di incazzarti? sei tu che ti rovini lo stomaco! quante volte hai ancora voglia di scendere nel baratro? credi che lei smetterà? ecco questo era il punto. scusa la crudezza kikko...


Le Tue sono domande che io mi pongo tutti i giorni, da anni ... quelle difficili da trovare e da mettere in pratica sono le risposte ... soprattutto alla domanda che sintetizza tutte le altre : perché La amo ancora così tanto ??


----------



## stellina (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Le Tue sono domande che io mi pongo tutti i giorni, da anni ... quelle difficili da trovare e da mettere in pratica sono le risposte ... soprattutto alla domanda che sintetizza tutte le altre : perché La amo ancora così tanto ??


allora ti rispondo con un'altra domanda: cosa vuol dire per te amare una persona?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> allora ti rispondo con un'altra domanda: cosa vuol dire per te amare una persona?


Domandina facile facile eh ...


----------



## stellina (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Domandina facile facile eh ...


 veroooooooooooo???!!! ma se tu dici che la ami nonostante tutto, allora ti chiedo cosa vuole dire amare!!!
io mi sono staccata da mio marito emotivamente...


----------



## geko (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Le Tue sono domande che io mi pongo tutti i giorni, da anni ... quelle difficili da trovare e da mettere in pratica sono le risposte ... soprattutto alla domanda che sintetizza tutte le altre : *perché La amo ancora così tanto ??*


Perché hai sempre messo lei prima di tutto, prima dell'amore verso te stesso. Perché hai un'immagine di lei che forse non è reale, perché ne sei dipendente, e questo modo di amare è sbagliato... purtroppo però ci sono persone che non riescono ad amare in modo diverso, lo so, lo capisco... lo so benissimo.

Il punto è che tu la guardi con i tuoi occhi e ai tuoi occhi lei è bellissima, è speciale, lei è tutto: è una dea. 
E' difficile e lo so, ma se proverai a guardarla con occhi diversi, se ti violenterai così tanto e ci riuscirai anche solo per un minuto, ti renderai conto che alla fine di tutto... è solo una donna. Solo una donna. Niente di più, basta con queste idealizzazioni che servono solo a fottersi il cervello.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché hai sempre messo lei prima di tutto, prima dell'amore verso te stesso. Perché hai un'immagine di lei che forse non è reale, perché ne sei dipendente, e questo modo di amare è sbagliato... purtroppo però ci sono persone che non riescono ad amare in modo diverso, lo so, lo capisco... lo so benissimo.
> 
> Il punto è che tu la guardi con i tuoi occhi e ai tuoi occhi lei è bellissima, è speciale, lei è tutto: è una dea.
> E' difficile e lo so, ma se proverai a guardarla con occhi diversi, se ti violenterai così tanto e ci riuscirai anche solo per un minuto, ti renderai conto che alla fine di tutto... è solo una donna. Solo una donna. Niente di più, basta con queste idealizzazioni che servono solo a fottersi il cervello.


straquoto!
ciao Gekino!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo Sole che a nessuno fa piacere essere tradito. Guarda me che sto facendo una fatica immane a buttarmi tutto alle spalle...
> Per un uomo, però, può essere ancora più problematico passare oltre, purtroppo secoli di cultura maschilista non possono sparire così come d'incanto, ci vorrà ancora del tempo perché non ne sia più per niente influenzato.
> Lo sai che questi processi non sono mai immediati.
> 
> ...


Ma io penso che tradire è tradire.... che sia con Fred Flinstones, mio cugino, una donna o un amico.... alla fine è uguale. Pensavo anch'io fosse peggio ma in realtà a volte mi domando: avrei preferito mi avesse tradito con uno sconosciuto? Non credo proprio, almeno io ce l'ho una faccia da insultare.

A me il tradimento ha fatto molto male per il semplice motivo che mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla realtà, ovvero che non amo mia moglie come pensavo.


----------



## stellina (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io penso che tradire è tradire.... che sia con Fred Flinstones, mio cugino, una donna o un amico.... alla fine è uguale. Pensavo anch'io fosse peggio ma in realtà a volte mi domando: avrei preferito mi avesse tradito con uno sconosciuto? Non credo proprio, almeno io ce l'ho una faccia da insultare.
> 
> A me il tradimento ha fatto molto male per il semplice motivo che mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla realtà, ovvero che *non amo mia moglie come pensavo*.


è qui il nocciolo del problema!!! cosa provi per lei? se posso permettermi?


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io penso che tradire è tradire.... che sia con Fred Flinstones, mio cugino, una donna o un amico.... alla fine è uguale. Pensavo anch'io fosse peggio ma in realtà a volte mi domando: avrei preferito mi avesse tradito con uno sconosciuto? Non credo proprio, almeno io ce l'ho una faccia da insultare.
> 
> *A me il tradimento ha fatto molto male per il semplice motivo che mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla realtà, ovvero che non amo mia moglie come pensavo.*



Il tradimento suo o il tuo? 

Continuo a pensare che non le perdoni il tuo sacrificio a restare con lei, quando poi anche lei si è rivelata donna e non dea immateriale.

So che ci sono momenti e momenti, ma questo è uno di quelli dove mi entra dentro una tristezza di ghiaccio a leggerti... una brina fredda e silenziosa...
Un abbraccio caldo a te Kid... di cuore e fortissimo!


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> è qui il nocciolo del problema!!! cosa provi per lei? se posso permettermi?


Che cosa provo? Nulla a dire il vero. Forse a volte rabbia (ma molto sporadicamente ormai), ma mai "amore" come un tempo. Sono troppo assorbito dai miei figli per poter provare qualcosa per lei. Credo inoltre di aver realizzato questo prima del suo tradimento, forse già ai tempi del mio. Però era tutto così confuso...

Ribadisco però che mi sta bene così... si dice che gli uomini non si sposino mai con una donna che amano realmente per timore di soffrire... forse non era poi così una cazzata.


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il tradimento suo o il tuo?
> 
> Continuo a pensare che non le perdoni il tuo sacrificio a restare con lei, quando poi anche lei si è rivelata donna e non dea immateriale.
> 
> ...


Non volevo rattristarti cara....


----------



## stellina (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Che cosa provo? Nulla a dire il vero. Forse a volte rabbia (ma molto sporadicamente ormai), ma mai "amore" come un tempo. Sono troppo assorbito dai miei figli per poter provare qualcosa per lei. *Credo inoltre di aver realizzato questo prima del suo tradimento, forse già ai tempi del mio. Però era tutto così confuso...
> 
> *Ribadisco però che mi sta bene così... *si dice che gli uomini non si sposino mai con una donna che amano realmente per timore di soffrire... forse non era poi così una cazzata.


io mai rabbia, magari mi infastidisce con i suoi comportamenti, mi sento sola...
ma anche a me alla fine sta bene così.
cosa intendi per paura di soffrire?  questo è un pensiero che ho sentito fare a molti uomini e lo capisco poco...me lo articoleresti un pochino?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io penso che tradire è tradire.... che sia con Fred Flinstones, mio cugino, una donna o un amico.... alla fine è uguale. Pensavo anch'io fosse peggio ma in realtà a volte mi domando: avrei preferito mi avesse tradito con uno sconosciuto? Non credo proprio, almeno io ce l'ho una faccia da insultare.
> 
> *A me il tradimento ha fatto molto male per il semplice motivo che mi ha aperto gli occhi sulla realtà, ovvero che non amo mia moglie come pensavo.*


Anche a me ha fatto (e continua a farmi) molto male ma per il motivo opposto al Tuo : ho scoperto di amare mia Moglie più di quanto credessi.

Ero sempre stato convinto di amarla in modo "normale", quel rapporto affettivo che negli anni trasforma le coppie di fidanzati "di lungo corso" in mariti e mogli (noi siamo stati fidanzati per 8 anni prima di sposarci), la passione dei primi anni di fidanzamento, nell'affetto dei coniugi. Inoltre, quando successe il primo (?) "fattaccio", avevo davanti agli occhi le "sofferenze" di mia sorella maggiore che si ostinava a non voler lasciare il marito, che già in pratica conviveva con la nuova compagna, dicendo di amarlo comunque ed accontentandosi di averlo vicino nei fine settimana (quando tornava a casa per stare con le figlie). 
Ed io, cercando di consolare mia sorella, mi continuavo a ripetere : "io non sopporterò mai una cosa del genere, Se lei mi tradisse non ci penserei su 2 minuti a lasciarla".

Quando invece successe a me mi resi conto quasi immediatamente che il "legame affettivo" che mi univa a Lei era diventato così forte da non permettermi non solo di pensare di lasciarla ma di essere letteralmente terrorizzato dall'idea che Lei lasciasse me.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Anche a me ha fatto (e continua a farmi) molto male ma per il motivo opposto al Tuo : ho scoperto di amare mia Moglie più di quanto credessi.
> 
> Ero sempre stato convinto di amarla in modo "normale", quel rapporto affettivo che negli anni trasforma le coppie di fidanzati "di lungo corso" in mariti e moglie (noi siamo stati fidanzati per 8 anni prima di sposarci), la passione dei primi anni di fidanzamento, nell'affetto dei coniugi. Inoltre, quando successe il primo (?) "fattaccio", avevo davanti agli occhi le "sofferenze" di mia sorella maggiore che si ostinava a non voler lasciare il marito, che già in pratica conviveva con la nuova compagna, dicendo di amarlo comunque ed accontentandosi di averlo vicino nei fine settimana (quando tornava a case per stare con le figlie).
> Ed io, cercando di consolare mia sorella, mi continuavo a ripetere : "io non sopporterò mai una cosa del genere, Se lei mi tradisse non ci penserei su 2 minuti a lasciarla".
> ...



e secondo me non è una cosa buona questo tipo di "legame affettivo"; se tua moglie dovesse mai decidere di lasciarti ne usciresti completamente devastato


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e secondo me non è una cosa buona questo tipo di "legame affettivo"; se tua moglie dovesse mai decidere di lasciarti ne usciresti completamente devastato


Lo so ... lo so perfettamente ... ma è una cosa più grande di me ...


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lo so ... lo so perfettamente ... ma è una cosa più grande di me ...


lo immagino...ma devi cercare di attenuare questa cosa!


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lo so ... lo so perfettamente ... ma è una cosa più grande di me ...


questo trend è molto lungo, non ho letto tutto bene
mi permetto di chiederti una cosa, dato che tutta questa situazione è più grande di te, hai mai pensato di chiedere un aiuto (psicologico) per cercare di districare  questa matassa di problemi?


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> questo trend è molto lungo, non ho letto tutto bene
> mi permetto di chiederti una cosa, dato che tutta questa situazione è più grande di te, hai mai pensato di chiedere un aiuto (psicologico) per cercare di districare  questa matassa di problemi?


Sì, ma con scarsi risultati ... ho la testa dura io !!


----------



## Flavia (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sì, ma con scarsi risultati ... c'ho la testa dura io !!


allora sei rimandato a settembre


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Perché hai sempre messo lei prima di tutto, prima dell'amore verso te stesso. Perché hai un'immagine di lei che forse non è reale, perché ne sei dipendente, e questo modo di amare è sbagliato... purtroppo però ci sono persone che non riescono ad amare in modo diverso, lo so, lo capisco... lo so benissimo.
> 
> Il punto è che tu la guardi con i tuoi occhi e ai tuoi occhi lei è bellissima, è speciale, lei è tutto: è una dea.
> E' difficile e lo so, ma se proverai a guardarla con occhi diversi, se ti violenterai così tanto e ci riuscirai anche solo per un minuto, ti renderai conto che alla fine di tutto... è solo una donna. Solo una donna. Niente di più, basta con queste idealizzazioni che servono solo a fottersi il cervello.


Bel post lucertolastro:up::up::up:

Allora Kikko poniti questa domanda che mi fu rivolta da un'amica.
Ok sei innamorato di lei.
Ora elenca i motivi per cui sei innamorato di lei...
Lei è....

E se resti imbarazzato lì e confuso...vuol dire che ami una persona che in realtà detesti!


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> io mai rabbia, magari mi infastidisce con i suoi comportamenti, mi sento sola...
> ma anche a me alla fine sta bene così.
> cosa intendi per paura di soffrire?  questo è un pensiero che ho sentito fare a molti uomini e lo capisco poco...me lo articoleresti un pochino?


E' una diceria, non confermata scientificamente.... comunque appunto si dice che l'uomo tenede a sposarsi sempre con una persona che gli piace ma della quale non è innamorato davvero, così non soffrirà se questa dovesse lasciarlo e potrà permettersi di prendersi qualche libertà in più senza sensi di colpa. Credo siano questi i motivi. Da parte mia posso dire che non l'ho fatto consapevolmente!


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bel post lucertolastro:up::up::up:
> 
> Allora Kikko poniti questa domanda che mi fu rivolta da un'amica.
> Ok sei innamorato di lei.
> ...


Lei è quella persona che con un abbraccio e un bacio ti fa dimenticare, in un istante, una intera giornata infernale trascorsa in ufficio e ti fa rispondere con sincerità "tutto bene e tu?" alla domanda "com'è andata la giornata ??"


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lei è quella persona che con un abbraccio e un bacio ti fa dimenticare, in un istante, una intera giornata infernale trascorsa in ufficio e ti fa rispondere con sincerità "tutto bene e tu?" alla domanda "com'è andata la giornata ??"



Kikko, credi di potertela tenere così come è?
Per quanto strano, ci sono coppie che funzionano -e per funzionano intendo davvero funzionano, stanno bene, non vivacchiano lacerate- anche in modi parecchio strani.


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Kikko, credi di potertela tenere così come è?


No ... e lo so fin dall'inizio ... ma non sono ancora riuscito a trovare dentro di me la forza per fare quello che DEVE essere fatto.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> No ... e lo so fin dall'inizio ... ma non sono ancora riuscito a trovare dentro di me la forza per fare quello che DEVE essere fatto.



Perchè *deve*?

Perchè sei incavolato come una iena, perchè lei ora ti fa schifo, perchè è sparito l'amore che avevi per lei?
Perchè è quello che ti dicevi avresti fatto? Perchè ti senti preso in giro? Perchè lei non potrà mai più renderti felice come scrivi che è in grado di fare?

Perchè?

Scusa, tacerei se tu avessi scritto "quello che VOGLIO fare".


----------



## kikko64 (19 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè *deve*?
> 
> Perchè sei incavolato come una iena, perchè lei ora ti fa schifo, perchè è sparito l'amore che avevi per lei?
> Perchè è quello che ti dicevi avresti fatto? Perchè ti senti preso in giro? Perchè lei non potrà mai più renderti felice come scrivi che è in grado di fare?
> ...


Perché allontanarmi da Lei è quello che DEVO fare se voglio sopravvivere ... non quello che VOGLIO ...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Perché allontanarmi da Lei è quello che DEVO fare se voglio sopravvivere ... non quello che VOGLIO ...



Io non sono così convinta che tu debba.

Perchè farti violenza adesso? 
Prenditi tempo. Non so che cosa tu farai, nè quello che ti convenga, nè quello che ti possa fare stare bene. Ma adesso non vuoi andare via. Non vuoi stare senza di lei.
E allora perchè mai dovresti farlo?
Resta. Aspetta. A chiudere una porta si fa sempre a tempo.

Magari trovi un modo di reinventare le vostre regole eprchè vadano bene a tutti e due. Per riprenderti un pò di rispetto dicendole in faccia che razza di egoista etc etc è stata. Di ricominciare. Di capire a cosa puoi rinunciare e cosa invece è indispensabile.


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Anche a me ha fatto (e continua a farmi) molto male ma per il motivo opposto al Tuo : ho scoperto di amare mia Moglie più di quanto credessi.
> 
> Ero sempre stato convinto di amarla in modo "normale", quel rapporto affettivo che negli anni trasforma le coppie di fidanzati "di lungo corso" in mariti e mogli (noi siamo stati fidanzati per 8 anni prima di sposarci), la passione dei primi anni di fidanzamento, nell'affetto dei coniugi. Inoltre, quando successe il primo (?) "fattaccio", avevo davanti agli occhi le "sofferenze" di mia sorella maggiore che si ostinava a non voler lasciare il marito, che già in pratica conviveva con la nuova compagna, dicendo di amarlo comunque ed accontentandosi di averlo vicino nei fine settimana (quando tornava a casa per stare con le figlie).
> *Ed io, cercando di consolare mia sorella, mi continuavo a ripetere : "io non sopporterò mai una cosa del genere, Se lei mi tradisse non ci penserei su 2 minuti a lasciarla".
> ...


E quello grassettato potrebbe servire da monito a tutti....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E quello grassettato potrebbe servire da monito a tutti....


Vero facile parlare no?:up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero facile parlare no?:up::up::up:



Si si.... ma pure io ricordo la pensavo così.


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero facile parlare no?:up::up::up:


Conte, chi ha vinto i Tradi Awards quest'anno? Il prossimo anno voglio vincere pure io, penso di meritarmelo. 

Come "best coming back" naturalmente.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Conte, chi ha vinto i Tradi Awards quest'anno? Il prossimo anno voglio vincere pure io, penso di meritarmelo.
> 
> Come "best coming back" naturalmente.


Ho sbancato tutto come al solito no? 
Con i miei soliti trucchi...

La sai l'ultima?
Sto perdendo colpi...

Sono stato invitato ad una festa...di compleanno di due tizi...
Dato che il mio compleanno era vicino...volevo riuscire a far passare la festa come la mia festa...

Ma non ci sono riuscito...

Non ho più il potere immaginifico di un tempo!


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sbancato tutto come al solito no?
> Con i miei soliti trucchi...
> 
> La sai l'ultima?
> ...


Sono certo che è solo un periodo... hai solo bisogno di fare un pò di mattane! :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono certo che è solo un periodo... hai solo bisogno di fare un pò di mattane! :mexican:


Giugno ciccio in pugno!
Settembre, andiamo è tempo di ciulare!
Ah cornute fonti!

Oh tu circe maga,
fa che lei
me la daga
alfinchè

qui gatta ci cova
coadura
maipaura!


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Perché allontanarmi da Lei è quello che DEVO fare se voglio sopravvivere ... non quello che VOGLIO ...


altra domanda...io sono quella domande!!!:mrgreen:
ma allontanarti per te vuol dire fisicamente? perchè non vuoi?
io mi sono allontanata da mio marito ma solo emotivamente. noi ci siamo ricostruiti come soci in azienda. ognuno di noi ha la sua vita e entrambi cooperiamo per la nostra famiglia. all'inizio il passaggio non è stato certo facile ed indolore. ad oggi non litighiamo più, ci facciamo le battute ed ognuno ha i suoi spazi per usarli come meglio crede. oggi non siamo una coppia coniugale ma una coppia genitoriale.


----------



## kikko64 (20 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> altra domanda...io sono quella domande!!!:mrgreen:
> ma allontanarti per te vuol dire fisicamente? perchè non vuoi?
> io mi sono allontanata da mio marito ma solo emotivamente. noi ci siamo ricostruiti come soci in azienda. ognuno di noi ha la sua vita e entrambi cooperiamo per la nostra famiglia. all'inizio il passaggio non è stato certo facile ed indolore. ad oggi non litighiamo più, ci facciamo le battute ed ognuno ha i suoi spazi per usarli come meglio crede. oggi non siamo una coppia coniugale ma una coppia genitoriale.


Mi piacciono le domande, mi aiutano moltissimo, sono spesso le domande che io non ho il coraggio o la forza di pormi ... fatte da altri mi costringono a pensare a delle risposte ... a trovare dentro me stesso delle risposte.  

Per rispondere alle tue : io sono combattuto fra l'impossibilità di continuare a vivere serenamente accanto alla donna che amo ed il terrore di non saper e poter vivere senza di lei ... sono ormai anni che cerco inutilmente di trovare una "quadra" a questa situazione ed ormai sono giunto alla conclusione che forse solo un allontanamento "fisico" potrebbe in qualche modo permettermi di arrivare anche ad un allontanamento "emotivo" ...  poi però ci sono anche le mie splendide figlie ... io ho bisogno di loro e delle loro dimostrazioni di affetto molto più di quando loro abbiano bisogno di me ...  c'è la mia famiglia, ci sono i miei amici, i miei interessi ... qui c'è la mia vita.
Ormai sono agli sgoccioli, ancora pochi giorni per prendere la decisione definitiva (sempre che il progetto "Dubai" non venga rimandato di un'anno) che però sta diventando ogni giorno che passa più difficile da prendere.


----------



## Eretteo (20 Marzo 2012)

Kikko,
non e' questione di scappare a Dubai o in Valtellina,sei tu che devi decidere se continuare a farti del male (lasciando perdere tua moglie non perderai le tue figlie,mettitelo in testa) o voltare pagina,ma voltarla dentro di te,non e' roba di distanza fisica fra centimetri o miriametri.
Puoi ricominciare in medio oriente cosi' come nella tua citta'.....ma se non ricominci nella tua testa,e' inutile anche andare su Marte,e chi ci perde sei sempre e solo tu.


----------



## stellina (20 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Kikko,
> non e' questione di scappare a Dubai o in Valtellina,sei tu che devi decidere se continuare a farti del male (lasciando perdere tua moglie non perderai le tue figlie,mettitelo in testa) o voltare pagina,ma voltarla dentro di te,non e' roba di distanza fisica fra centimetri o miriametri.
> Puoi ricominciare in medio oriente cosi' come nella tua citta'.....*ma se non ricominci nella tua testa,e' inutile anche andare su Marte,e chi ci perde sei sempre e solo tu.*


devi ricominciare da te kikko, da dentro di te. puoi anche decidere di restare separato in casa. lo sapete solo tu e tua moglie, alle bimbe non cambia nulla, alla tua vita nessun scossone...l'unica cosa che cambia è il modo di porvi tra te e tua moglie. so che non è facile il percorso che ti scrivo ma da qualche parte devi riiniziare e devi riiniziare da te!


----------



## The Cheater (20 Marzo 2012)

ancora questa discussione di dubai c'è???

minkia io mi venderei l'anima per andare a dubai...posto assurdo!!!

come diciamo dalle nostre parti: "u signuri runa u pani a cu'nnavi i renti" 

anzi...SE CERCANO GENTE DISPONIBILE FAMMI UN FISCHIO


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ancora questa discussione di dubai c'è???
> 
> minkia io mi venderei l'anima per andare a dubai...posto assurdo!!!
> 
> ...


basta è! già hai fatto danni a Las Vegas!! vedi di fare casini pure a Dubai! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basta è! già hai fatto danni a Las Vegas!! vedi di fare casini pure a Dubai! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 che poi a dubai c'è la legge coranica....:rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ancora questa discussione di dubai c'è???
> 
> minkia io mi venderei l'anima per andare a dubai...posto assurdo!!!
> 
> ...


Io il lavoro lì non l'ho dovuto cercare, mi hanno cercato loro, ma guarda che non è difficile trovare offerte di lavoro per Dubai ... basta cercare un po' in giro (se non sbaglio c'è addirittura un sito di ricerca di personale specializzato).

Poi il mio discorso è diverso ... io in Dubai NON CI VOGLIO ANDARE (almeno per il momento) ... credo che i suggerimenti di Eretteo e Stellina vadano nella direzione giusta ...  anche se non credo che riuscirei mai a gestire "emotivamente" una situazione di "separati in casa".
Un appartamento in affitto dove andare a vivere da solo lo trovo ... magari uno di mia moglie ...


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> che poi a dubai c'è la legge coranica....:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> che poi a dubai c'è la legge coranica....:rotfl:


Solo che lì è applicata solo alle donne arabe e alle bevande alcoliche ... diciamo che le "escort" straniere fanno affari d'oro !!


----------



## stellina (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo che lì è applicata solo alle donne arabe e alle bevande alcoliche ... diciamo che le "escort" straniere fanno affari d'oro !!


no un a escort naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## The Cheater (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> basta è! già hai fatto danni a Las Vegas!! vedi di fare casini pure a Dubai! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :unhappy:


:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Solo che lì è applicata solo alle donne arabe e alle bevande alcoliche ... diciamo che le "escort" straniere fanno affari d'oro !!


CONFERMO

non ho mai visto così tante mignotte come a dubai...una cosa SCIO-CCAN-TE 

las vegas in confronto è un luogo di preghiera :singleeye:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> CONFERMO
> 
> non ho mai visto così tante mignotte come a dubai...una cosa SCIO-CCAN-TE
> 
> las vegas in confronto è un luogo di preghiera :singleeye:


Sei proprio "antico", non si chiamano più "mignotte" si chiamano "escort" !! 

E pensare che io con una Escort (Ford) ci ho corso nei rally ...


----------



## The Cheater (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sei proprio "antico", non si chiamano più "mignotte" si chiamano "escort" !!
> 
> E pensare che io con una Escort (Ford) ci ho corso nei rally ...


Si si...ma quelle di Dubai mi sembravano più mignotte all'antica che non escort moderne...

...una sera un un locale eravamo una ventina di uomini e tipo 200 femmine...

...un'altra sera in taxi...ahahahah lasciamo stare :-D


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si si...ma quelle di Dubai mi sembravano più mignotte all'antica che non escort moderne...
> 
> ...una sera un un locale eravamo una ventina di uomini e tipo 200 femmine...
> 
> ...un'altra sera in taxi...ahahahah lasciamo stare :-D



:blu:


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Poi il mio discorso è diverso ... io in Dubai NON CI VOGLIO ANDARE (almeno per il momento) ...
> Come no?!?
> C'e' gente che farebbe carte false per partire oggi...
> :mexican:
> credo che i suggerimenti di Eretteo e Stellina vadano nella direzione giusta ...


Macche' Eretteo,lascialo perdere quello!
Tu VUOI andare a Dubai ed hai bisogno di autista,guardiaspalle,giardiniere,cuoco,meccanico,progettista tecnico,dove devo firmare?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Sei proprio "antico", non si chiamano più "mignotte" si chiamano "escort" !!
> 
> E pensare che io con una Escort (Ford) ci ho corso nei rally ...


Ma perche' mi trascinate nel Cocito una valorosa quattroruote?
Si e' mai vista una mignottazza a trazione integrale,sovralimentata e progettata nientepopodimeno che dalla Cosworth?
Dai ragazzi/e,non mischiamo la manna con le fritture botuliniche cinesi,la Escort e' un'auto ed il sifilitico otre spermatico e' una baldracca.  :sonar:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Macche' Eretteo,lascialo perdere quello!
> Tu VUOI andare a Dubai ed hai bisogno di autista,guardiaspalle,giardiniere,cuoco,meccanico,progettista tecnico,dove devo firmare?


ti stai offrendo volontario per caso?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti stai offrendo volontario per caso?


Be',sai com'e';gl'inchiappettacammelli pagano bene,metti di fare 6 mesi/un annetto la' a 4 o 5 volte l'italica prebenda,uno rischia di prenderci gusto....


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' mi trascinate nel Cocito una valorosa quattroruote?
> Si e' mai vista una mignottazza a trazione integrale,sovralimentata e progettata nientepopodimeno che dalla Cosworth?
> Dai ragazzi/e,non mischiamo la manna con le fritture botuliniche cinesi,la Escort e' un'auto ed il sifilitico otre spermatico e' una baldracca.  :sonar:



bè, ci sono uomini che spendono per accoppiarsi agli otri, la domanda crea l'offerta
aggettivi? e non essere parco


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Be',sai com'e';gl'inchiappettacammelli pagano bene,metti di fare 6 mesi/un annetto la' a 4 o 5 volte l'italica prebenda,uno rischia di prenderci gusto....


c'hai ragione pure te! 
quasi quasi vengo pure io


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, ci sono uomini che spendono per accoppiarsi agli otri, la domanda crea l'offerta
> aggettivi? e non essere parco


Quelli che traggono dalla bisaccia del nobile conio per condividere ogni genere di nefandi animaletti con le viscide prezzolate vesciche natatorie non li catalogo come uomini,al massimo ominidi,ma neanche....


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'hai ragione pure te!
> quasi quasi vengo pure io


Sai come si cava il tesoro di Ali' Baba' da 30 miseri euro?
Fatti vedere da un inchiappacammelli dopo esserti fatta bionda dal parrucchiere,loro vedono nero o scuro da 10.000 anni,fanno follie.....


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sai come si cava il tesoro di Ali' Baba' da 30 miseri euro?
> Fatti vedere da un inchiappacammelli dopo esserti fatta bionda dal parrucchiere,loro vedono nero o scuro da 10.000 anni,fanno follie.....



mmmhhh bionda non mi ci vedo proprio....ma un mio collega (che viene da quelle parti) dice che per una come me giù farebbero follie (anche se non sono bionda)...insomma dice che valgo parecchi cammelli! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma perche' mi trascinate nel Cocito una valorosa quattroruote?
> Si e' mai vista una mignottazza a trazione integrale,sovralimentata e progettata nientepopodimeno che dalla Cosworth?
> Dai ragazzi/e,non mischiamo la manna con le fritture botuliniche cinesi,la Escort e' un'auto ed il sifilitico otre spermatico e' una baldracca.  :sonar:


Pensa che io ho corso con la cosworth 4WD (Gr.N), con la due ruote ruote motrici ant. (Gr A), ho fatto un paio di rally storici con la RS2000 traz. post. (Gr. 4) ed uno addirittura con una mitica "Mexico" (Gr.2).

Ma perché per ridare una "dignità" alle mignotte è stato stato usato il nome di un'auto con cotanta "storia"  ??
Non sarebbe stato meglio usarne un'altro ... che so ... "multipla" ...


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmmhhh bionda non mi ci vedo proprio....ma un mio collega (che viene da quelle parti) dice che per una come me giù farebbero follie (anche se non sono bionda)...insomma dice che valgo parecchi cammelli! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ad un amico in Marocco (per la sua ex morosa che e' una cara ragazza ma per niente Venere....)avevano offerto una casa ed un ammontare di cammelli che necessitava di tre cifre per essere scritto......ed un cammello vale un sacco di soldi,per loro e' come un furgone o un camioncino....  :sonar:


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ad un amico in Marocco (per la sua ex morosa che e' una cara ragazza ma per niente Venere....)avevano offerto una casa ed un ammontare di cammelli che necessitava di tre cifre per essere scritto......ed un cammello vale un sacco di soldi,per loro e' come un furgone o un camioncino.... :sonar:



:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
vuoi dire che sono un cesso?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Pensa che io ho corso con la cosworth 4WD (Gr.N), con la due ruote ruote motrici ant. (Gr A), ho fatto un paio di rally storici con la RS2000 traz. post. (Gr. 4) ed uno addirittura con una mitica "Mexico" (Gr.2).
> Praticamente la crema del reparto RS  :sonar:
> Ma perché per ridare una "dignità" alle mignotte è stato stato usato il nome di un'auto con cotanta "storia"  ??
> Non sarebbe stato meglio usarne un'altro ... che so ... "multipla" ...


Al massimo la Duna,ed e' anche troppo.


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> vuoi dire che sono un cesso?


Il contrario,l'ex del mio amico NON era bella,e ciononostante il biondo crine aveva fruttato quell'oscena offerta


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Al massimo la Duna,ed e' anche troppo.


Non hai colto il sottile umorismo ...


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Il contrario,l'ex del mio amico NON era bella,e ciononostante il biondo crine aveva fruttato quell'oscena offerta


 ok non avevo capito!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Pensa che io ho corso con la cosworth 4WD (Gr.N), con la due ruote ruote motrici ant. (Gr A), ho fatto un paio di rally storici con la RS2000 traz. post. (Gr. 4) ed uno addirittura con una mitica "Mexico" (Gr.2).
> 
> Ma perché per ridare una "dignità" alle mignotte è stato stato usato il nome di un'auto con cotanta "storia" ??
> Non sarebbe stato meglio usarne un'altro ... che so ... "multipla" ...



e l'ultima voglia che ho oggi..di scrivere..ma l'argomento mi piace...la Mexico era la Capri coupe'vero???bei tempi..lancia Fulvia ...stratos..037,Fiat 124 abarth,131 rally...che macchine avevamo..adesso e'0lotta Ford-Citroen mi pare..vero?che fanno correre in pratica prototipi..se non sbaglio nella sua categoria va forte la Punto..dico bene?


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non hai colto il sottile umorismo ...


In realta' l'ho apprezzato,ma cercavo qualcosa bagascioso,pluriposto,infimo livello qualitativo e che sapesse di trans brasiliano anni '80


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok non avevo capito!


Se al capello biondo c'aggiungi pure il fisico giusto,t'intestano direttamente un giacimento.
Quei caproni mediorientali sono abituati come massimo della lussuria visiva a scrutare delle caviglie,e quelle che le ostentano saran gia' delle svergognate;se vedono un bel balcone con le zucche che prendono il sole,sopra la cintura non gli resta una goccia di sangue.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se al capello biondo c'aggiungi pure il fisico giusto,t'intestano direttamente un giacimento.
> Quei caproni mediorientali sono abituati come massimo della lussuria visiva a scrutare delle caviglie,e quelle che le ostentano saran gia' delle svergognate;se vedono un bel balcone con le zucche che prendono il sole,sopra la cintura non gli resta una goccia di sangue.


:mrgreen:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e l'ultima voglia che ho oggi..di scrivere..ma l'argomento mi piace...la Mexico era la Capri coupe'vero???bei tempi..lancia Fulvia ...stratos..037,Fiat 124 abarth,131 rally...che macchine avevamo..adesso e'0lotta Ford-Citroen mi pare..vero?che fanno correre in pratica prototipi..se non sbaglio nella sua categoria va forte la Punto..dico bene?


La mexico e a la capri erano due macchine diverse ... per capirsi la Mexico era la versione "corsa" della escort prima serie (MK1), quella tutta "bombata" 
Nei rally moderni bisogna distinguere i campionati : nel mondiale corrono le WRC (che sono in pratica dei prototipi con scocca derivata dalla serie) e le Production che sono una via di mezzo fra i vecchi Gr.N (macchine "quasi" di serie") e i Gr.A (macchine con preparazione "spinta" ma derivate dalla serie, per capirsi le vecchie delta Integrali con cui Miki Biasion ha vinto 2 mondiali). Nei rally nazionali (es Campionato Italiano) corrono le Super 2000 e le Super 1600 (la punto di cui parli sopra per capirsi) oltre ai gruppi classici (Gr.A e N) che sono divisi in classi di cilindrata (relativa per i turbo). Nei rally non "titolati" corre un po' di tutto ...


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e l'ultima voglia che ho oggi..di scrivere..ma l'argomento mi piace...la Mexico era la Capri coupe'vero???bei tempi..lancia Fulvia ...stratos..037,Fiat 124 abarth,131 rally...che macchine avevamo..adesso e'0lotta Ford-Citroen mi pare..vero?che fanno correre in pratica prototipi..se non sbaglio nella sua categoria va forte la Punto..dico bene?


Esta es Escort RS Mexico  :mexican:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

...magari siamo un po' OT?  :rotfl:
Chiedo venia agli amministratori. :sonar:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Esta es Escort RS Mexico  :mexican:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e vabbè ... stiamo solo divagando un po' ... non si può mica sempre parlare di corna ... (comunque quella nella foto non è una Mexico ma una RS "normale"  )

Ops ... vuoi vedere che sto "guarendo" ... naaaa ... ma le macchine sono la mia passione (adesso non faccio più rally ma fuoristrada) !!


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> e vabbè ... stiamo solo divagando un po' ... non si può mica sempre parlare di corna ... (comunque quella nella foto non è una Mexico ma una RS "normale"  )
> 
> Ops ... vuoi vedere che sto "guarendo" ... naaaa ... ma le macchine sono la mia passione (adesso non faccio più rally ma fuoristrada) !!


E' cosi' che deve funzionare,chissa' quante passioni hai (per forza di cose,la famiglia e' la famiglia) messo da parte in questi anni ed ora puoi riprenderle. :up:


----------



## kikko64 (21 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' cosi' che deve funzionare,chissa' quante passioni hai (per forza di cose,la famiglia e' la famiglia) messo da parte in questi anni ed ora puoi riprenderle. :up:


Una cosa, anche in mezzo al "marasma emotivo", non ho mai abbandonato : le mie passioni (le auto, la moto, lo sci ...) che però sono tutte passioni comuni ad entrambi e che pratichiamo praticamente sempre assieme ... ed è una cosa che mi piace moltissimo e che molti miei amici mi invidiano (le loro mogli e compagne raramente condividono le passioni dei mariti/compagni ed altrettanto raramente le tollerano) !!


----------



## Sole (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Una cosa, anche in mezzo al "marasma emotivo", non ho mai abbandonato : le mie passioni (le auto, la moto, lo sci ...) che però sono tutte passioni comuni ad entrambi e che pratichiamo praticamente sempre assieme ... ed è una cosa che mi piace moltissimo e che molti miei amici mi invidiano (le loro mogli e compagne raramente condividono le passioni dei mariti/compagni *ed altrettanto raramente le tollerano*) !!


Capita spesso sì. E' una cosa che non riesco a capire. Mio marito ha una grande passione che a volte lo porta a stare via da casa e alcuni suoi amici si stupiscono del fatto che io non solo lo 'tolleri', ma addirittura lo incoraggi. A me sembra una cosa pessima tarpare le ali della persona a cui si vuole bene.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capita spesso sì. E' una cosa che non riesco a capire. Mio marito ha una grande passione che a volte lo porta a stare via da casa e alcuni suoi amici si stupiscono del fatto che io non solo lo 'tolleri', ma addirittura lo incoraggi. A me sembra una cosa pessima tarpare le ali della persona a cui si vuole bene.


e invece fai bene!


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> e vabbè ... stiamo solo divagando un po' ... non si può mica sempre parlare di corna ... (comunque quella nella foto non è una Mexico ma una RS "normale"  )
> 
> Ops ... vuoi vedere che sto "guarendo" ... naaaa ... ma le macchine sono la mia passione (adesso non faccio più rally ma fuoristrada) !!


Hai ragione,e guarda cos'ho trovato,piu' anni '70 di cosi'   :mexican:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bubu (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma non capisco la differenza tra il "vedere" e "sapere" solamente! ti dice la stessa cosa! non credo che sia più umilainte leggere gli sms o vedere gli mms piuttosto che sapere semplicemente di essere stato tradito....


trovo che ci sia differenza...io l'ho scoperto vedendo casualmente delle foto che si sono scattati mentre si baciavano...oltre ad altre in cui lui si faceva fotografare...e conosco quello sguardo di mio marito e sapere che lo stava rivolgendo ad un'altra non è un dettaglio così banale.
Quando vedi o leggi le cose ti rimane l'immagine stampata nel cervello!


----------



## kikko64 (22 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> trovo che ci sia differenza...
> 
> Quando vedi o leggi le cose ti rimane l'immagine stampata nel cervello!


Quoto.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> trovo che ci sia differenza...io l'ho scoperto vedendo casualmente delle foto che si sono scattati mentre si baciavano...oltre ad altre in cui lui si faceva fotografare...e conosco quello sguardo di mio marito e sapere che lo stava rivolgendo ad un'altra non è un dettaglio così banale.
> Quando vedi o leggi le cose ti rimane l'immagine stampata nel cervello!


L'immagine ti si stampa uguale...anche se non vedi le foto.... credimi!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> trovo che ci sia differenza...io l'ho scoperto vedendo casualmente delle foto che si sono scattati mentre si baciavano...oltre ad altre in cui lui si faceva fotografare...e conosco quello sguardo di mio marito e sapere che lo stava rivolgendo ad un'altra non è un dettaglio così banale.
> Quando vedi o leggi le cose ti rimane l'immagine stampata nel cervello!



ciao Bubu..si deve essere poco bello,ma pèrmettimi una domanda..erano una coppia clandestina moltoooooo invornita...le foto ma perche'????pensare alla mia maniacale ricerca della sicurezza...per non farmi sgamare..mi viene da ridere..non per te chiaro..ma per loro!!!


----------



## kikko64 (22 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Bubu..si deve essere poco bello,ma pèrmettimi una domanda..erano una coppia clandestina moltoooooo invornita...le foto ma perche'????pensare alla mia maniacale ricerca della sicurezza...per non farmi sgamare..mi viene da ridere..non per te chiaro..ma per loro!!!


Se avessi visto le foto ed i filmati nel telefono di mia moglie ... altro che baci e sguardi ...


----------

